# Pokemon Trades



## Naruto (Oct 14, 2013)

Post what you're looking for and what you're willing to give for it. Don't forget to include trainer name and/or 3ds friend code.


*Abanikochan:* 0490-5320-7755
*Aeon:* 4957-2837-7608
*Akatora:* 2337 4230 1665
*Aladdin:* 0576-5247-5409
*alekos23:* 1177 8405 5950
*alex payne:* 4356-0811-0082
*Alaude:* 5198-2498-4503
*Alpha~13:* 5026-4413-3823
*Anemone:* 3196-4369-4214
*Apophis:* 5257-9606-8899
*Athruz:* 2337-4147-2443
*Axl Low:* 4227-1245-1051
*Basilikos:* 5429-7137-2532
*Bergelmir:* 4742-5973-6168
*BiNexus:* 4914-4574-5947
*Bioness:* 4785-5104-4353
*Biscuits:* 3437-3831-8371
*BlazingInferno:* 3695-0735-1679
*blunt:* 0147-0097-4283
*Bonten:* 0619-4091-7927
*Bushido Brown:* 5086-2257-2021
*CA182:* 0361-7056-0427
*Chronos:* 1118 0242 0363
*♥ Comatose ♥:* 1822-0175-5623
*CrazyVulpine:* 0731-5239-1389
*Crimson Cloak:* 3222-5565-3085
*Diaresta:* 5214-9282-5947
*Dr0 M4ST3R:* 1934-1247-2301
*Drizzt:* 1848-2281-2720
*Drunkenwhale:* 4296-3081-2075
*ElementX:* 4098-3516-9540
*Elise:* 4656-7267-8640
*Eternity:* 1418-8120-4646
*Fibito:* 4897-7374-0445
*Firestormer:* 3926-5588-5059
*GeninNaruto:* 4484-8230-7560
*Gilgamesh:* 5343-9029-2067
*GMF:* 5172-0878-3021
*hehey:* 2019-9762-9582
*Humite Juubi:* 5284-2058-6145
*Hydro Spiral:* 0817-3832-2100
*ironherc:* 2895-7888-7087
*Iron Man:* 5343-8528-4888
*Isamaru:* 2320-6345-6026
*Island:* 3239-3178-0710
*jboy9205:* 0602-7490-9387
*Jea7302:* 2079-7174-2307
*Jen:* 4468-2254-3419
*Julian:* 5198-2501-2311
*Kagemizu:* 0920-0138-4629
*Kazuakisama:* 2938-7527-5657
*Ken:* 3823 8564 0153
*Khris:* 3652-1955-8221
*Kingofnone:* 2062-9452-7594
*Kira Yamato:* 1590-5973-8600
*Krich2nd:* 3738-0012-1538
*Kumagawa Misogi:* 3411-1544-7007
*Kyokkai:* 3110-5865-9234
*Leon Soryu:* 4124-5013-1344
*Lord Genome:* 1005-9880-5833
*Lortastic:* 5370-1530-7014
*Malvingt2:* 4682-8553-8521
*Mishudo:* 0688-5268-8599
*Mist Puppet:* 4785-5281-3334
*Missing_Nin:* 0834-2045-9046
*Mr. Obvious:* 0275-8316-6917
*Narukage:* 4656-7009-3781
*Naruto:* 1736-3720-1066
*NearRyuzaki ??:* 5370-1814-8252
*nikos1984:* 5472-7177-2140
*Nimander:* 2680-9965-0952
*Olivia:* 3926-5207-0374
*Pesky Bug:* 1006-0079-2957
*Platinum:* 3797-6508-4500
*Quaba:* 3110-5164-8137
*Rain's Angel:* 1693-1660-3880
*ras12345:* 4038-6036-8908
*RedZ1900:* 4184-2519-0376
*Riley Escobar:* 0232-8874-7747
*Robert Haydn:* 4339-3819-1503
*RPG Maker:* 5069-5267-7953
*saikyou:* 0533-5346-0792
*Scizor:* 5215-0299-8754
*Scott Pilgrim:* 5069-5046-7570
*Second Mizukage:* 3926-5207-0374
*Seto Kaiba:*  4141-2307-5652
*Shattering:* 0877-1218-6222
*shinethedown:* 2680-9549-9563
*Shoddragon:* 1349-4674-8879
*Slice:* 4184-2782-8445
*soulnova:* 4742-5773-9821
*St NightRazr:* 1118-0754-9846
*Storminator Steel:* 0834-1833-4343
*Stosta:* 3196-4357-1067
*strongarm85:* 4012-4639-3703
*Superman:* 5172-0949-5680
*Swarmy:* 4098-3637-2845
*tGre teh Disleksik:* 1907 9975 9376
*The Jeffrey:* 1435-3484-2564
*The Void:* 2337-4413-7427
*TittyNipple:* 4270-1526-0930
*True Uchiha:* 2809-8639-4465
*Utopia Realm:* 1332-7830-9708
*Velocity:* 1891-1230-7244
*VoodooKnight:* 2449-5156-2310
*Weather:* 0903-3896-0233
*X Itachi X:* 2208-5710-0320
*YoungChief:* 4098-2758-3357
*~Zaxxon~:* 0705-2951-8501


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 14, 2013)

Post your info, everyone. Lets add each other. Please don't use this topic for discussion so we can keep better track of these codes as they get added. 


*Abanikochan:* 0490-5320-7755
*Aeon:* 4957-2837-7608
*Akatora:* 2337 4230 1665
*Aladdin:* 0576-5247-5409
*alekos23:* 1177 8405 5950
*alex payne:* 4356-0811-0082
*Alaude:* 5198-2498-4503 
*Alpha~13:* 5026-4413-3823
*Anemone:* 3196-4369-4214
*Apophis:* 5257-9606-8899
*Athruz:* 2337-4147-2443 
*Axl Low:* 4227-1245-1051 
*Basilikos:* 5429-7137-2532
*Bergelmir:* 4742-5973-6168
*BiNexus:* 4914-4574-5947 
*Bioness:* 4785-5104-4353
*Biscuits:* 3437-3831-8371
*BlazingInferno:* 3695-0735-1679
*blunt:* 0147-0097-4283
*Bonten:* 0619-4091-7927
*Bushido Brown:* 5086-2257-2021
*CA182:* 0361-7056-0427
*Chronos:* 1118 0242 0363
*♥ Comatose ♥:* 1822-0175-5623
*CrazyVulpine:* 0731-5239-1389 
*Crimson Cloak:* 3222-5565-3085
*Diaresta:* 5214-9282-5947
*Dr0 M4ST3R:* 1934-1247-2301
*Drizzt:* 1848-2281-2720
*Drunkenwhale:* 4296-3081-2075
*ElementX:* 4098-3516-9540
*Elise:* 4656-7267-8640
*Eternity:* 1418-8120-4646
*Fibito:* 4897-7374-0445
*Firestormer:* 3926-5588-5059
*GeninNaruto:* 4484-8230-7560
*Gilgamesh:* 5343-9029-2067
*GMF:* 5172-0878-3021 
*hehey:* 2019-9762-9582
*Humite Juubi:* 5284-2058-6145
*Hydro Spiral:* 0817-3832-2100
*ironherc:* 2895-7888-7087
*Iron Man:* 5343-8528-4888
*Isamaru:* 2320-6345-6026 
*Island:* 3239-3178-0710
*jboy9205:* 0602-7490-9387
*Jea7302:* 2079-7174-2307
*Jen:* 4468-2254-3419
*Julian:* 5198-2501-2311
*Kagemizu:* 0920-0138-4629
*Kazuakisama:* 2938-7527-5657
*Ken:* 3823 8564 0153
*Khris:* 3652-1955-8221
*Kingofnone:* 2062-9452-7594 
*Kira Yamato:* 1590-5973-8600
*Krich2nd:* 3738-0012-1538
*Kumagawa Misogi:* 3411-1544-7007
*Kyokkai:* 3110-5865-9234 
*Leon Soryu:* 4124-5013-1344
*Lord Genome:* 1005-9880-5833
*Lortastic:* 5370-1530-7014 
*Malvingt2:* 4682-8553-8521
*Mishudo:* 0688-5268-8599
*Mist Puppet:* 4785-5281-3334
*Missing_Nin:* 0834-2045-9046
*Mr. Obvious:* 0275-8316-6917
*Narukage:* 4656-7009-3781
*Naruto:* 1736-3720-1066
*NearRyuzaki ??:* 5370-1814-8252
*nikos1984:* 5472-7177-2140
*Nimander:* 2680-9965-0952
*Olivia:* 3926-5207-0374
*Pesky Bug:* 1006-0079-2957
*Platinum:* 3797-6508-4500
*Quaba:* 3110-5164-8137
*Rain's Angel:* 1693-1660-3880
*ras12345:* 4038-6036-8908
*RedZ1900:* 4184-2519-0376
*Riley Escobar:* 0232-8874-7747
*Robert Haydn:* 4339-3819-1503
*RPG Maker:* 5069-5267-7953
*saikyou:* 0533-5346-0792 
*Scizor:* 5215-0299-8754 
*Scott Pilgrim:* 5069-5046-7570
*Second Mizukage:* 3926-5207-0374
*Seto Kaiba:*  4141-2307-5652 
*Shattering:* 0877-1218-6222
*shinethedown:* 2680-9549-9563
*Shoddragon:* 1349-4674-8879
*Slice:* 4184-2782-8445
*soulnova:* 4742-5773-9821
*St NightRazr:* 1118-0754-9846
*Storminator Steel:* 0834-1833-4343
*Stosta:* 3196-4357-1067
*strongarm85:* 4012-4639-3703
*Superman:* 5172-0949-5680
*Swarmy:* 4098-3637-2845
*tGre teh Disleksik:* 1907 9975 9376
*The Jeffrey:* 1435-3484-2564
*The Void:* 2337-4413-7427
*TittyNipple:* 4270-1526-0930
*True Uchiha:* 2809-8639-4465
*Utopia Realm:* 1332-7830-9708
*Velocity:* 1891-1230-7244
*VoodooKnight:* 2449-5156-2310
*Weather:* 0903-3896-0233
*X Itachi X:* 2208-5710-0320
*YoungChief:* 4098-2758-3357
*~Zaxxon~:* 0705-2951-8501


----------



## Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

3DS Friend Code: 1418 - 8120 - 4646

Ill leave it at that for now.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 15, 2013)

FC: 5370-1814-8252


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 15, 2013)

My FC is in my Signature
3DS FC:1118-0754-9846


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 15, 2013)

Mine is also in my sig.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2013)

Code in sig spoiler, will post pic later.


----------



## GMF (Oct 15, 2013)

Kalos Trainer: Aaron

FC: 5172 - 0878 - 3021


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Oct 15, 2013)

Kalos Name: Pedro


1934-1247-2301


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 15, 2013)

Long shot, but does anyone have a Kabuto? 

:3


----------



## Second Mizukage (Oct 15, 2013)

FC: 3926-5207-0374

I would appreciate the friend requests.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 15, 2013)

Kalos Trainer Name: Sheyda
FC: 0490-5320-7755


----------



## soulnova (Oct 15, 2013)

Here is my trainer. If i havent added you yet, please send me a pm


----------



## Alaude (Oct 16, 2013)

Friendcode: 5198-2498-4503

Gonna add everyone who I haven't added yet so add me.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2013)

0533-5346-0792


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 16, 2013)

Does anyone want to exchange Timid, Careful, Naive or Jolly natured Dittos? I'm in Canada, and I'm trying to see if the Masuda Method will work, so I'm looking for a Ditto from another part of the world. My friend code is in my sig if I don't already have you registered.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 16, 2013)

0877 - 1218 - 6222

Add me and tell me to know it!

*BTW I just finish up adding everybody in this post so, add me back please *


----------



## Star★Platinum (Oct 16, 2013)

Colt 2208-5710-0320

Currently breeding starters, so may have some spare every now and again.
would like Y exclusives, or anything else interesting
Or just friends in general, not had the game overly long/a 3ds to long.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 16, 2013)

Friend Code: 4785 - 5104 - 4353

Send me a Visitor Message if you plan to add me. I haven't really had enough time to play so am not very far right now.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 16, 2013)

0817-3832-2100

My trainer design isn't finished yet, so I won't post pics


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 16, 2013)

5343 8528 4888


----------



## Narukage (Oct 16, 2013)

Trainer name: CEGold
FC: 4656 - 7009 - 3781

Im focusing on trying to obtain pokemon for Online battles. Just got all 3 Kanto starters today (If anyone wants one, just ask. I probably won't even use my Charmander) But what I really want is a Slakoth.

Pokemon Bank would sure be lovely right about now


----------



## ElementX (Oct 17, 2013)

4098 - 3516 - 9540

Got a way to go before I beat the game tho.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 17, 2013)

I used to post on here before there even was a Pokemon forum. 
Used to frequent when Gen 4 came out.

Hopefully some of you from back then are still on here!
Anyone feel free to add me for trading/battling. I have Y so I'm looking for X exclusives. Especially that Tyranitar stone 

Biscuits 3437 3831 8371


----------



## Shattering (Oct 17, 2013)

Got everybody from this post again, add me back

0877 - 1218 - 6222


----------



## Narukage (Oct 17, 2013)

I just finished adding everyone in the thread, so add me if you havent! 



> Trainer name: CEGold
> FC: 4656 - 7009 - 3781


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 17, 2013)

Friend Code: 4682 8553 8521

pic.twitter.com/rZ6OjXgCki


----------



## Nimander (Oct 17, 2013)

Kalos Trainer: Semper

2680-9965-0952


----------



## Ghost (Oct 17, 2013)

i think ive added everyone so far now. Add me if you still haven't!

0533-5346-0792


----------



## RedZ1900 (Oct 17, 2013)

Name: Vin
FC: 4184-2519-0376

Add me if you want. I'm gonna start adding everyone here


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 17, 2013)

Added everyone whose posted.

FC: 3738-0012-1538


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 17, 2013)

My FC is in my sig.

I'll be sure to add everyone here when I get access to internet that will cooperate with my 3DS.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 17, 2013)

I got a shiny female *Fraxure* in pokemon Y, looking for a "perfect" or shiny *charmander -> charizard* or something special


----------



## Blunt (Oct 17, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Does anyone want to exchange Timid, Careful, Naive or Jolly natured Dittos? I'm in Canada, and I'm trying to see if the Masuda Method will work, so I'm looking for a Ditto from another part of the world. My friend code is in my sig if I don't already have you registered.


I have a Quiet Ditto, I'm from the US.


----------



## Fibito (Oct 17, 2013)

Mine is 4897-7374-0445

I added you all so add mine too


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 17, 2013)

blunt said:


> I have a Quiet Ditto, I'm from the US.



I was already able to pick up the Ditto; thanks though.

On another note, is there anyone available to help me evolve my Haunter?


----------



## GMF (Oct 18, 2013)

^I'll help. 

--------

Is anyone willing to trade a Mewtwonite Y stone? I'll hand over what I can.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone got any bug pokemon with good IVs? Male. Im breeding larvestas.


----------



## Alaude (Oct 18, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> Colt 2208-5710-0320
> 
> Currently breeding starters, so may have some spare every now and again.
> would like Y exclusives, or anything else interesting
> Or just friends in general, not had the game overly long/a 3ds to long.





Hydro Spiral said:


> 0817-3832-2100
> 
> My trainer design isn't finished yet, so I won't post pics





Narukage said:


> Trainer name: CEGold
> FC: 4656 - 7009 - 3781
> 
> Im focusing on trying to obtain pokemon for Online battles. Just got all 3 Kanto starters today (If anyone wants one, just ask. I probably won't even use my Charmander) But what I really want is a Slakoth.
> ...





ElementX said:


> 4098 - 3516 - 9540
> 
> Got a way to go before I beat the game tho.





Biscuits said:


> I used to post on here before there even was a Pokemon forum.
> Used to frequent when Gen 4 came out.
> 
> Hopefully some of you from back then are still on here!
> ...





Malvingt2 said:


> Friend Code: 4682 8553 8521
> 
> pic.twitter.com/rZ6OjXgCki





Nimander said:


> Kalos Trainer: Semper
> 
> 2680-9965-0952





RedZ1900 said:


> Name: Vin
> FC: 4184-2519-0376
> 
> Add me if you want. I'm gonna start adding everyone here





Basilikos said:


> My FC is in my sig.
> 
> I'll be sure to add everyone here when I get access to internet that will cooperate with my 3DS.





Fibito said:


> Mine is 4897-7374-0445
> 
> I added you all so add mine too



Added you all. Add me if you haven't FC: 5198-2498-4503


----------



## The Jeffrey (Oct 18, 2013)

I added everyone so far so please add me if you can.

FC: 1435-3484-2564


----------



## Jea7302 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey guys heres friend code 2079-7174-2307


----------



## Olivia (Oct 18, 2013)

Second Mizukage said:


> FC: 3926-5207-0374
> 
> I would appreciate the friend requests.



My husband and I share the same 3DS (well it's his, too poor to buy my own 3DS ), so this is my FC as well.



Abanikochan said:


> Kalos Trainer Name: Sheyda
> FC: 0490-5320-7755





Alaude said:


> Friendcode: 5198-2498-4503
> 
> Gonna add everyone who I haven't added yet so add me.





saikyou said:


> 0533-5346-0792





Shattering said:


> 0877 - 1218 - 6222
> 
> Add me and tell me to know it!
> 
> *BTW I just finish up adding everybody in this post so, add me back please *





X Itachi X said:


> Colt 2208-5710-0320
> 
> Currently breeding starters, so may have some spare every now and again.
> would like Y exclusives, or anything else interesting
> Or just friends in general, not had the game overly long/a 3ds to long.





Bioness said:


> Friend Code: 4785 - 5104 - 4353
> 
> Send me a Visitor Message if you plan to add me. I haven't really had enough time to play so am not very far right now.





Hydro Spiral said:


> 0817-3832-2100
> 
> My trainer design isn't finished yet, so I won't post pics





Iron Man said:


> 5343 8528 4888





Narukage said:


> Trainer name: CEGold
> FC: 4656 - 7009 - 3781
> 
> Im focusing on trying to obtain pokemon for Online battles. Just got all 3 Kanto starters today (If anyone wants one, just ask. I probably won't even use my Charmander) But what I really want is a Slakoth.
> ...





ElementX said:


> 4098 - 3516 - 9540
> 
> Got a way to go before I beat the game tho.





Biscuits said:


> I used to post on here before there even was a Pokemon forum.
> Used to frequent when Gen 4 came out.
> 
> Hopefully some of you from back then are still on here!
> ...





Shattering said:


> Got everybody from this post again, add me back
> 
> 0877 - 1218 - 6222





Malvingt2 said:


> Friend Code: 4682 8553 8521
> 
> pic.twitter.com/rZ6OjXgCki





Nimander said:


> Kalos Trainer: Semper
> 
> 2680-9965-0952





saikyou said:


> i think ive added everyone so far now. Add me if you still haven't!
> 
> 0533-5346-0792





RedZ1900 said:


> Name: Vin
> FC: 4184-2519-0376
> 
> Add me if you want. I'm gonna start adding everyone here





Krich2nd said:


> Added everyone whose posted.
> 
> FC: 3738-0012-1538





Fibito said:


> Mine is 4897-7374-0445
> 
> I added you all so add mine too





The Jeffrey said:


> I added everyone so far so please add me if you can.
> 
> FC: 1435-3484-2564



Anyways, currently playing on X. I'll repost my friend code, although some may have already added it since my husband posted it.

Kalos Trainer: Mia
FC: 3926-5207-0374


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone got a Timid Ralts with Synchronize I could borrow? ??


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2013)

Trainer: Fortune

*1590-5973-8600*




_My sister's info:_

Trainer: Jen

*4468-2254-3419*

Send me a message (visitor or personal) if you added us. Thanks.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 19, 2013)

Trainer Name: Jared 
FC: 3797 6508 4500


----------



## soulnova (Oct 19, 2013)

I added everyone else again. 

Please add me back  3DS FC: 4742-5773-9821


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 19, 2013)

Trainer name: Carter 

FC: 3695-0735-1679

I'm gonna get some of you down right now 

Also here's my brother's. He's in dire need of some. 

Trainer name: Julian 

FC: 5198-2501-2311


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 20, 2013)

Syn
FC: 4270-1526-0930

Adding most of you now!


----------



## Narukage (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm all caught up on Friend Codes. Don't forget to add me if you haven't! I finally go wise and put my FC in my signature. Probably should've done that earlier.


----------



## GeninNaruto (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll be adding everyone as well. Here's my FC. 4484-8230-7560.


----------



## Bonten (Oct 20, 2013)

Adding everyone in a minute.

FC is 0619-4091-7927 name is Dean. 

Not sure which type of friend safari I am though...


----------



## RPG Maker (Oct 20, 2013)

My Friend code is: 5069-5267-7953. Please add me, I want friends D:


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

Made slight changes to my outfit, but it looks better now. I'm happy with it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 20, 2013)

Or does this look better?


----------



## Athruz (Oct 21, 2013)

Josh
2337-4147-2443

Looking forward to adding you guys and trying to stay active this time. :3


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 21, 2013)

4098-2758-3357 My picture sucks but its the best I could do atm, gonna add everyone in here


----------



## Velocity (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## YoungChief (Oct 21, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Anyone mind telling me what my friend safari is?



Sure, pretty sure I added you already 4098-2758-3357


----------



## Ghost (Oct 22, 2013)

hidden ability dratini anyone or a pokemon that knows clsoe combat so i can breed a close combat growlithe?


----------



## shinethedown (Oct 22, 2013)

2680-9549-9563

Friend requests appreciated, apparently I'm water, with Panpour, Frogadier and Floatzel.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 22, 2013)

shinethedown said:


> 2680-9549-9563
> 
> Friend requests appreciated, apparently I'm water, with Panpour, Frogadier and Floatzel.



I added you. Mine is 1891-1230-7244. I think I get Sigilyph, Grumpig and Duosin. I guess Duosin is a good one, if only because Magic Guard Reuniclus... But if you've got Frogadier, doesn't that mean we can catch a Protean one there?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking for any Pok?mon infected with Pok?rus. If you need anything in return just ask. Friend code is in sig


----------



## Platinum (Oct 22, 2013)

You have my FC Bi, just contact me to trade. I got a few pokerus infected mons I can give you.


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

In need of a Protean Froakie/Frogadier.

Notable tradeables: 4/6 and 5/6 IV'd Deinos, 3/6 Honedge, starters, random Pok?mon from safari, Pok?rus infected Pok?mon etc.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 22, 2013)

Just want a damn Scizor.

Obviously good natured, but I'm afraid I don't have any hyper rare, crazy good natured pokes on hand to trade.   ;_;


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 22, 2013)

Also, does Porygon even exist in this game yet?


----------



## BiNexus (Oct 22, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just want a damn Scizor.
> 
> Obviously good natured, but I'm afraid I don't have any hyper rare, crazy good natured pokes on hand to trade.   ;_;



I can give you a Jolly Technician Scyther @ lvl 1 with IVs in Def/SpA/Spe if you want. Obviously not the best, but it's not terrible. And I don't need it so you can give me w/e


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 22, 2013)

Orshum.

2638 0597 3031

Think I may have a ditto that can iron that out, too.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 24, 2013)

Alright, I managed to get access to some internet that cooperates with my 3ds. So I've successfully added everyone listed in the opening post. For anyone who hasn't added me yet, please do.  Because some of you all are showing up only as provisionally registered friends.


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 24, 2013)

0688-5268-8599


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 24, 2013)

Finally figured out my friend code: 4742-5973-6168


----------



## True Uchiha (Oct 24, 2013)

FC:2809-8639-4465


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 24, 2013)

there were more codes than I expected from people I know 

Mine is 3411 - 1544 - 7007


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 24, 2013)

Mine is 4098-3637-2845

Please PM or VM me if you add me so I can add you too


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 24, 2013)

i really need a protean froakie for breeding purposes, no matter the gender or IVs, I can deal with the odds later

if any of you has a spare send me a word


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 24, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Also, does Porygon even exist in this game yet?



I've looked further into this yesterday, and I can sadly confirm that you cannot get Porygon in this game ​


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 24, 2013)

of course you can't, they sent all Porygon into space to work on the satellites


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm looking for a Genesect, unfortunately all I can offer is a Lv. 1 Scyther.


----------



## lacey (Oct 24, 2013)

Velocity, your character is gorgeous omf.



*Name:* Lacie
*FC:* 1822-0175-5623


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 24, 2013)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Velocity, your character is gorgeous omf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Add me maybe?


----------



## lacey (Oct 24, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Add me maybe?



Adding right now.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok I'll add you tomorrow since I don't have wifi access right now


----------



## lacey (Oct 24, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Ok I'll add you tomorrow since I don't have wifi access right now



Sure thing. 

I'm not online that much either, it appears that whenever my sister's Xbox is on (Which is very often.), the 3DS can't communicate to the router properly - that, and the router itself has been acting up the past few days. I'm leaving the 3DS on for the time being since I just got home from work, so if anyone else wants me to add them, I'll try and do so. (:


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2013)

Add me Biscuits


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 24, 2013)

Trainer name: Gilgamesh
FC: 5343 - 9029 - 2067

Add me i'll add you back


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 25, 2013)

Trainer name: Lor
FC: 5370-1530-7014

Will try and add everyone!

Edit: Added everyone!


----------



## Rain's Angel (Oct 25, 2013)

Trainer Name: Roy (Leroy)
Friend Code: 1693 1660 3880
Pokemon Safari: Ground (Trapinch, Nincanda, Paliptoad)

will add everyone when i'm free ;; just lemme know if you're adding me so i can add you back


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 25, 2013)

Trainer Name: Matt
Friend Code: 5069-5046-7570

Adding everyone now!


----------



## Mishudo (Oct 25, 2013)

Just added everyone new !


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 25, 2013)

Finished adding everyone. Add me too, please. 

If you add me and I don't show up as fully registered, I must've missed your FC , shoot me a PM if that happens.


----------



## hehey (Oct 25, 2013)

Trainer name; *Lorenzo*

3DS Friendcode: 2019-9762-9582

Adding everyone as we speak.

EDIT: Ok im finished adding everyone, just waiting to be friended back.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Oct 25, 2013)

Trainer name: Dylan
FC: 0275 8316 6917


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Oct 25, 2013)

I've added everyone that has posted so far.


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Oct 25, 2013)

FC is 1934-1247-2301.


Add me maybe?


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 26, 2013)

FC: 3926 - 5588 - 5059

I'll add everyone a little later, far too many to add right now.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 26, 2013)

Whew, I think I added everyone in this thread. That... was a lot.



FC: 4742-5973-6168


----------



## Drizzt (Oct 26, 2013)

FC: 1848-2281-2720

I'm adding those on the list!


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2013)

I haven't been able to look into the new FC with intermittent WIFI. Please, if I haven't added you yet send me a PM to remind me. 


My Trainer name is GABY and my FC is on the spoiler of my sig.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

New codes added to the OP, I will register everyone new tonight when I get back home.


----------



## Shoddragon (Oct 26, 2013)

1349-4674-8879. I should show up either as The Sisko or Giant Dad if you want confirmation that it is me. currently going to add every code in the OP.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

Added your info to the OP, Sho.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Oct 26, 2013)

Having myself added to the list.


----------



## Naruko (Oct 26, 2013)

Alphabetizing because.....because.


----------



## lacey (Oct 26, 2013)

Naruko said:


> Alphabetizing because.....because.



_Thank you. _ <3


----------



## Shrimp (Oct 26, 2013)

118-0260-4496
Type: Ground

I'll be adding everyone


----------



## Naruto (Oct 26, 2013)

Shrimp said:


> 118-0260-4496
> Type: Ground
> 
> I'll be adding everyone



Friend code doesn't work


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 26, 2013)

FC: 4785-5281-3334


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2013)

3969-4808-5514


----------



## Utopia Realm (Oct 26, 2013)

1332-7830-9708


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 26, 2013)

the OCD levels

both Naruko's and the one that compels a breeder to REACH PERFECTION


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 27, 2013)

Finally added everyone, only took about 12 years


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 27, 2013)

Can everyone who added me send me a VM or PM so I know who to add back? I finally had my wireless set up so I can add you at any time 

My FC is 4098 3637 2845


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 27, 2013)

Mine is: 3222-5565-3085.  Name is Crimson.

And my friend Yoshi (he's not a member but he wants his posted) is: 1564-2427-4493.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2013)

I cant find biscuit so.... I added you.


----------



## jboy9205 (Oct 27, 2013)

0602-7490-9387 jonathan

0602-7490-9387 i have added everyone that has posted. add me, y'all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh Goody.. I need this.. 

FC: 3652-1955-8221

Add me folks..


----------



## Naruto (Oct 28, 2013)

*Have:* Yveltal - Lonely, max IVs in: Atk/Def/Sp.Def

*Want:* Yveltal - Any non-hindering nature, max IV'd Sp.Atk.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone have a spare Taillow?

I can give a Squirtle/Fennekin/Quilladin/Frogadier/Ditto.


----------



## Robert Haydn (Oct 29, 2013)

Add me! Please & Thank You. 
My FC is 4339-3819-1503

I only know that my Safari is Bug and that 1 of the 3 is Heracross.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 29, 2013)

I added everyone on the front page.  As a recap, my FC is: 3222-5565-3085.  All I know about my FS is that it's Poison.

And my friend Yoshi is: 1564-2427-4493.  His FS is Rock with Crustle, Onix, and Barbaracle.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Anyone have a spare Taillow?
> 
> I can give a Squirtle/Fennekin/Quilladin/Frogadier/Ditto.



Yep. 


I could use another ditto.


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

saikyou said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> I could use another ditto.



I already got my Taillow ;/

I can give you a ditto np, though.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 30, 2013)

What nature the ditto is?


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

saikyou said:


> What nature the ditto is?



Docile 

Sorry.


----------



## Humite Juubi (Oct 30, 2013)

5284-2058-6145


----------



## Alaude (Oct 30, 2013)

Naruto said:


> ?	Gilgamesh: 5343-9029-2067
> ?	Kumagawa Misogi: 3411-1544-7007
> ?	Rain's Angel: 1693-1660-3880
> ?	Swarmy: 4098-3637-2845
> ...



I added everyone from the OP and those are the ones that haven't added me yet so could you add me


----------



## Naruto (Oct 30, 2013)

New codes added to the OP.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok, here's my boyfriend's FC. He will add you later today or tomorrow at most (or I'll kick him).


3DS Name: vgmexproto
*FC: 5257-9380-8033*
Trainer name: Ledain


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2013)

ok he added everyone on the list.  FC on the above post.


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Oct 31, 2013)

My FC: 0232-8874-7747

Will be adding everyone later today


----------



## Narukage (Oct 31, 2013)

Alrighty~!

I do believe I'm all caught up with FCs. If I missed someone, just send me a message!


----------



## Lortastic (Oct 31, 2013)

Added everyone after my previous post!


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Nov 1, 2013)

Added most of you as my Friend List is full

Couldnt add anyone after Voodoo Knight as he/she is my 100th Registry


----------



## Akatora (Nov 2, 2013)

well time to see if people got space for another fc to be add.

My Fc: 2337 4230 1665


----------



## Chronos (Nov 3, 2013)

Yo, here's another FC.

Trainer Name: Cris
1118 0242 0363

I'll try and see if I can add you guys later.


----------



## Quaba (Nov 4, 2013)

*friend code*

3110-5164-8137


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Nov 4, 2013)

Do any of you have wartortles/gastrodons in your safari?


----------



## CA182 (Nov 5, 2013)

Here's my FC... 0361-7056-0427

Just so you know, I don't have the foggiest clue whats in my friend safari. Feel free to let me know. (Unless it's sh*t in which case let me dream. )


----------



## Kagemizu (Nov 6, 2013)

0920-0138-4629


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 7, 2013)

my friend code

1005-9880-5833


----------



## jboy9205 (Nov 8, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Orshum.
> 
> 2638 0597 3031
> 
> Think I may have a ditto that can iron that out, too.





did someone say dittos?? do you know for sure if you have any? I'm in desperate need of a friend with a ditto! please let me know


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 9, 2013)

Anyone have a spare Drilbur or Excadrill?


----------



## lathia (Nov 9, 2013)

Anyone want to help me evolve a Kadabra?

FC: 2105-9934-4860


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm available. My fc is in my sig


----------



## lathia (Nov 9, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I'm available. My fc is in my sig



Fantastic! Adding you up. Thanks


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 9, 2013)

Anyone here got a 5IV beldum by any chance? Been looking _everywhere_ and they're pretty damn rare..

I can offer (all are 5IVed)
Jolly Shroomish [HA, Bullet Seed]
Jolly Gible [Outrage]
Jolly Riolu [BPunch, Crunch] (Have 1 with HA Prankster)
Timid Charmander [DD, DPulse]
Adamant Charmander [DD, DPulse]
Brave Honedge [0 Speed]


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 10, 2013)

0705-2951-8501

I can't promise how often I'll be on, but hey.

Also will add some people...


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 10, 2013)

FRIEND SAFARI FRIEND SAFARI FRIEND SAFARI

Friend Code: 5026-4413-3823

GIVE ME ALL OF YOUR FRIEND SAFARIS


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Nov 10, 2013)

Trainer name : Sarah
Friendcode : 0731-5239-1389
Will be adding people soon 
EDIT: Just added everyone here and below.


----------



## Fenrir (Nov 10, 2013)

You people better be Water.

Because I want my Protean Froakie


----------



## Storminator Steel (Nov 11, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Anyone have a spare Drilbur or Excadrill?



I have adamant Excadrills.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Long shot, but does anyone have a Kabuto?
> 
> :3



If you still need Kabuto I can trade you one.

*Dose anyone have anything in the Electabuzz family?*


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 11, 2013)

Storminator Steel said:


> I have adamant Excadrills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was able to find one, thanks. I have an Electabuzz that I'm not using, however I will not be around my DS for the next ~6 hours. If you still need one at that time, I could trade you for one of your Kabuto?


----------



## Storminator Steel (Nov 11, 2013)

0834-1833-4343


----------



## Storminator Steel (Nov 11, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I was able to find one, thanks. I have an Electabuzz that I'm not using, however I will not be around my DS for the next ~6 hours. If you still need one at that time, I could trade you for one of your Kabuto?



That sounds good. 

My friend code is: Arcus 0834-1833-4343.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 11, 2013)

Out of curiousity is anyone interested in trading Heracross with his mega stone? And for what (besides the Pinsirite)?


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 12, 2013)

wow there's a whole thread, I feel like a lame jack ass posting in the discussion thread about it this 

Anyone have normal safari for ditto whoring?


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey Guys, I'm nearing a 100 FC and I don't know what happens then.

If I delete one FC do I loose completely that person's Safari? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Nov 12, 2013)

soulnova said:


> Hey Guys, I'm nearing a 100 FC and I don't know what happens then.
> 
> If I delete one FC do I loose completely that person's Safari? Has anyone tried this?[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 13, 2013)

My friend code even though it's only temporary! 

*1289-9190-4780*


----------



## Platinum (Nov 18, 2013)

I'll do it for Tyranitite.


----------



## Slayz (Nov 18, 2013)

Sexy Safari Mawiles! Get 'em while they're hot!
*
5257-9606-8899*


----------



## ras12345 (Nov 19, 2013)

New here.

Here is my friend code, please add me!

FC 4038-6036-8908


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Nov 19, 2013)

Friend Code is in my sig, my Trainer's shiny value is 1919.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 19, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Friend Code is in my sig, my Trainer's shiny value is 1919.



Added, also (for you, and everyone else), when reporting your TSV could you please specify if you have Instacheck downloaded? That'd be great!


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello, I would like to request my TSV to be checked. Do I need to give any information for it to work?

Edit: Done!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2013)

to all the people who added me. I will check OP tomorrow or the thread to add who I am missing on here.


----------



## Xeogran (Nov 20, 2013)

Pokemon Y In-Game Name: Schneizel
FC: 4124-5013-1344

*TSV: 46*


----------



## ras12345 (Nov 20, 2013)

anyone who has added me please pm me so I can add you back.

Also willing to do TVS, but don't have a windows computer. Willing to give the info if anyone wants to find it out for me,


----------



## KingofNone (Nov 20, 2013)

3DS FC:2062-9452-7594 IGN: Corey
*TSV*: 3580 
FS: Quagsire Krabby Frogadier.
Anyone have a value of 3147


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 20, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Pokemon Y In-Game Name: Schneizel
> FC: 4124-5013-1344
> 
> *TSV: 46*





KingofNone said:


> 3DS FC:2062-9452-7594 IGN: Corey
> *TSV*: 3580
> FS: Quagsire Krabby Frogadier.
> Anyone have a value of 3147



Added you both.


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Nov 22, 2013)

Update to Mine:
Trainer name : Sarah
Friendcode : 0731-5239-1389
Shiny Trainer Value: 3735
Instacheck:Yes
Happily willing to help others check or hatch eggs for them


----------



## Masurao (Nov 24, 2013)

Looking for an Impish Ditto.

All I can offer atm is a:

Naive Female Bagon: x/x/31/31/31/31
Relaxed Male Squirtle: 31/31/x/x/31/31

Any kind souls willing to offer one?

FC: 5112-4733-8707/ *doon*


----------



## lacey (Nov 24, 2013)

My friend code is still the same, but now that I have the Y version, I just want to clarify the trainer names for Friend Safari reasons.

*X Version* - Lacie
*Y Version* - YangXiaoLong


----------



## ras12345 (Nov 26, 2013)

Masurao said:


> Looking for an Impish Ditto.
> 
> All I can offer atm is a:
> 
> ...



got it. FC is 4038 6036 8908

Also willing to trade a protean hasty Frokie x/31/31/31/31/31 - 31/x/31/31/31/31 for other 5iv'd pkmn.


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Nov 26, 2013)

Disaresta said:


> wow there's a whole thread, I feel like a lame jack ass posting in the discussion thread about it this
> 
> Anyone have normal safari for ditto whoring?



I have an Ditto FS and i am looking for someone else to have Ditto's in there FS




Apophis said:


> Sexy Safari Mawiles! Get 'em while they're hot!
> *
> 5257-9606-8899*



Added and please add back:

My FC: 0232-8874-7747

I have Ditto's


----------



## nikos1984 (Nov 28, 2013)

FC 5472-7177-2140
Trainer Name : Nikos


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 28, 2013)

How do I do Friend code?
My friend did it for me and I have a magmar and charmleon in my safari O:


----------



## Isamaru (Nov 28, 2013)

2320-6345-6026
Hey, this is my FC i have a dragon type safari
I havent beat the league yet (dont know why got entertained elsewhere) so i dont know what my third safari poke was but i think the other two are pupitar and dragonair.

And my sv is 6 (thank you BiNexus)


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 28, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> How do I do Friend code?
> My friend did it for me and I have a magmar and charmleon in my safari O:


On the top bar of your 3DS home screen there should be an orange square smiley face; click on that and you should find it.



Isamaru said:


> 2320-6345-6026
> Hey, this is my FC i have a dragon type safari
> I havent beat the league yet (dont know why got entertained elsewhere) so i dont know what my third safari poke was but i think the other two are pupitar and dragonair.
> 
> And i dont know my SV would be nice is someone could tell me



I'm currently online, and, can help you find out your SV if you'd like.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 28, 2013)

FC: 4012-4639-3703

I've got Snubull, Mawile, and Floette in my Friend Safari.

I'm also looking for Bulbasaur line with Chlorophyll for Trade. I've got a Timid Protean Froakie for trade perfect IVs in Defense, Special Atk, Special Def, and Speed if someone can hook me up.


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 29, 2013)

nikos1984 said:


> FC 5472-7177-2140
> Trainer Name : Nikos





strongarm85 said:


> FC: 4012-4639-3703
> 
> I've got Snubull, Mawile, and Floette in my Friend Safari.



Added you both.


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Nov 29, 2013)

Just wanna ask how does this "Trainer Shiny Value" works?


----------



## BiNexus (Nov 30, 2013)

I am in need of a Tyrantarite. 

I know they're quite rare, so I'm prepared to offer either my Shiny Bold Tentacool w/ Rapid Spin and max IVs in everything except Attack, or another 5 or 6 IV Pok?mon I've bred, in addition to Battle Maison Item(s).

It would be really helping me out


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone have Heracross' Mega Stone?

I can trade Manectric's &/or Pinsir's from X in return.


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 2, 2013)

5026-4413-3823

Reposting just in case anyone missed it.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Dec 3, 2013)

added everyone from akatora's post page 6 and after.  my FC is 0834-2045-9046. pm me if you've also added me cause it will get clustered and i might not see it


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 3, 2013)

Riley Escobar said:


> Just wanna ask how does this "Trainer Shiny Value" works?



If you have any questions about anything specific in the OP, send me a Personal Message or Visitor Message and I'll try to help you and iron it out.



Alpha~13 said:


> 5026-4413-3823
> 
> Reposting just in case anyone missed it.





Missing_Nin said:


> added everyone from akatora's post page 6 and after.  my FC is 0834-2045-9046. pm me if you've also added me cause it will get clustered and i might not see it



Added you both to the OP.


----------



## The Void (Dec 3, 2013)

2337-4413-7427

I have Fraxure, Shelgon and Drudigan in my safari.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Dec 3, 2013)

The Void said:


> 2337-4413-7427
> 
> I have Dragonair, Shelgon and Noibat in my safari.



added you.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 4, 2013)

3823 8564 0153

Add the great Ken


----------



## Akatora (Dec 5, 2013)

add the ones posted after my former post


----------



## Krich2nd (Dec 5, 2013)

Added all of you again. Add me, too!


----------



## Weather (Dec 6, 2013)

My code people 0903-3896-0233

Add me and let me know!


----------



## Missing_Nin (Dec 6, 2013)

Weather said:


> My code people 0903-3896-0233
> 
> Add me and let me know!



i added you.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 9, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Does anyone have Heracross' Mega Stone?
> 
> I can trade Manectric's &/or Pinsir's from X in return.



If you're still looking for Hera's Mega Stone, I'll trade it for your Pinsirite!

Looking for a Sableye with prankster; IVs/Nature don't matter. A female in a Luxury Ball would make me love you forever though, and I could offer something good in return.


----------



## Weather (Dec 9, 2013)

I need a Pumkaboo-s with nice iv's.

I can offer a Modest mewtwo with perfect iv's in SpA and Spe.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 9, 2013)

Weather said:


> I need a Pumkaboo-s with nice iv's.
> 
> I can offer a Modest mewtwo with perfect iv's in SpA and Spe.



Uh, given an hour or two, I could breed you a perfect one (everything but SpA), with the desired Nature, Ability and Gender. Why're you so eager to get a Pumbkaboo, though?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 9, 2013)

4227-1245-1051 

have charmeleon  and magmar 
I was told i have the worst fire pokemon in the safari :<


----------



## Weather (Dec 9, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Uh, given an hour or two, I could breed you a perfect one (everything but SpA), with the desired Nature, Ability and Gender. Why're you so eager to get a Pumbkaboo, though?



See my sig?

It is also SO GODDARN CUTE I NEED ONE.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 9, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> 0705-2951-8501
> 
> I can't promise how often I'll be on, but hey.
> 
> Also will add some people...



Re-iterating because apparently I got skipped...


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 9, 2013)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Re-iterating because apparently I got skipped...



Added you per request but you've yet to add me


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 9, 2013)

Ken said:


> Added you per request but you've yet to add me



Actually I meant that my name didn't get added to the op list.


Oh well, just added you.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 9, 2013)

Lol. Well Kaiba started this thread iirc and he isn't that much of a methodical type


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 10, 2013)

also if you add me
tell me you did

if want D;


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 10, 2013)

Out of curiousity once the PokeBank is up and running would any of you be willing to trade Genesect? Please tell me for what so I can be prepared (I have X) 

Oh and I picked Charizard just so you know


----------



## Akatora (Dec 10, 2013)

looking for a Meloetta 

for trade or retrade(returning the pokemons after trade just to get em on dex) need it on b2


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 10, 2013)

Weather said:


> My code people 0903-3896-0233
> 
> Add me and let me know!





Axl Low said:


> 4227-1245-1051
> 
> have charmeleon  and magmar
> I was told i have the worst fire pokemon in the safari :<





~Zaxxon~ said:


> Re-iterating because apparently I got skipped...





Akatora said:


> well time to see if people got space for another fc to be add.
> 
> My Fc: 2337 4230 1665





Chronos said:


> Yo, here's another FC.
> 
> Trainer Name: Cris
> 1118 0242 0363
> ...





Quaba said:


> 3110-5164-8137





CA182 said:


> Here's my FC... 0361-7056-0427
> 
> Just so you know, I don't have the foggiest clue whats in my friend safari. Feel free to let me know. (Unless it's sh*t in which case let me dream. )





Kagemizu said:


> 0920-0138-4629





~Zaxxon~ said:


> 0705-2951-8501
> 
> I can't promise how often I'll be on, but hey.
> 
> Also will add some people...





Storminator Steel said:


> 0834-1833-4343





Disaresta said:


> wow there's a whole thread, I feel like a lame jack ass posting in the discussion thread about it this
> 
> Anyone have normal safari for ditto whoring?





Apophis said:


> Sexy Safari Mawiles! Get 'em while they're hot!
> *
> 5257-9606-8899*



I missed a lot of you, but combed my way through the thread. It _should_ be completely updated now! If not, either repost your information in the thread or send me a VM. Sorry about that; I just assumed that the list was up to date when I took control of the OP. 

Also, we need to get more of your Shiny Values!  Even if you aren't able to get instacheck installed and running, speak to one of us so we can help you find out your TSV!


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 10, 2013)

FC 5086-2257-2021


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 11, 2013)

Bushido Brown said:


> FC 5086-2257-2021



Added you to the OP.

Updated Blunt's FC as it has changed.


----------



## Elise (Dec 11, 2013)

FC: 4656-7267-8640!


----------



## Stosta (Dec 12, 2013)

3DS code: 3196-4357-1067

Name: Steven

Added a few for now.
Trying to get them all.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 12, 2013)

added elemental x / daftvirgin and shinethedown


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 13, 2013)

Elise said:


> FC: 4656-7267-8640!





Stosta said:


> 3DS code: 3196-4357-1067
> 
> Name: Steven
> 
> ...



Added to the OP.

The OP has new information on Instacheck.


----------



## Anemone (Dec 14, 2013)

Trainer Name for X: Jordyn
Trainer Name for Y: Matthieu
3DS Friend Code: 3196-4369-4214

EDIT: Added the two people on the list I know already, namely Naruto and Iron Man. If you add me just PM me to let me know and I'll add you back.

Already added you back Stosta.


----------



## Anemone (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm looking for a  (or ). Not sure what I can offer but I'll see what I can do if you contact me.

Nvm. Found one.


----------



## Slice (Dec 15, 2013)

Name: Slice
Code: 4184-2782-8445

My first Pokemon game since 'Yellow'.


----------



## Stosta (Dec 15, 2013)

Added
-Slice
-Anemone     noticed  thx
-Binexus
-Elise


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 16, 2013)

Anemone said:


> Kalos Trainer Name: Jordyn
> 3DS Friend Code: 3196-4369-4214
> 
> EDIT: Added the two people on the list I know already, namely Naruto and Iron Man. If you add me just PM me to let me know and I'll add you back.
> ...





Slice said:


> Name: Slice
> Code: 4184-2782-8445
> 
> My first Pokemon game since 'Yellow'.



Added to the OP.


----------



## Wan (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok people, I need friend codes!  I've discovered the Friend Safari and I gotta get a Fire type Friend Safari with Braixen in it.  I'm 3454-1351-4113.  Trainer name: Jason.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

my friend has a braixen one
i can just caught you a couple and just trade ya


----------



## Wan (Dec 16, 2013)

That would be much appreciated!  I added your FC.  Could you do me a little extra favor and nickname the Braixen "Chachow"?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

none have magician or are female
plus the natures are kinda bleh
but sure

where is the nicknamer guy? O:


----------



## Wan (Dec 16, 2013)

None really matter to me, I just want one for collecting.   The Name Rater is in the Pokemon Center in Camphrier Town.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone with a grass Safari that has Ivysaur? It'd be greatly appreciated if I could exchange FCs with you :smb


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

Wan:
barbacle
marcargo 
nosepass >D


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 16, 2013)

dang. Everyone has better Pokemon on their Safari than my shitty FC stricken ass.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

to be fair I am old skool so me get 3 Gen I's makes sense :33


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

wtf my braixen disappeared D:


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Lol.

I've played since generation 1, too. Though I have an Onix in my Safari, so I guess it makes sense...?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

wan jsut gimme a minute
finding brax is hard :>D


WAN I GOT U A FEM MAGICAN BRAX


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 16, 2013)

I already have the final evolution and got a shiny Charmeleon out of your safari so I'm good.

But if anyone has an Ivysaur they got off a Safari I'd appreciate that too :33


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 16, 2013)

YOU TOO?!

you are the 7th person to tell me you have caught shiny in my safari

JESUS

Shinysaur


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 16, 2013)

All your Ninetales seem to have Drought, too, btw. But considering how tediously repetitive my game time is, someone else already said that... probably.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 16, 2013)

Can we keep the discussion of what is in each others' safaris and prospective trades in their respective threads, please? Thank you.


----------



## Wan (Dec 16, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> wan jsut gimme a minute
> finding brax is hard :>D
> 
> 
> WAN I GOT U A FEM MAGICAN BRAX



  Gimme gimme gimme! Please!

Sorry, sorry, taking it to VMs...


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 17, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> wan jsut gimme a minute
> finding brax is hard :>D
> 
> 
> WAN I GOT U A FEM MAGICAN BRAX


O GOD O GOD O GOD YOU THINK YOU CAN BREED ME A MAGICIAN FENNEKIN?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 18, 2013)

wish everyone stated their regions/game language when posting their codes... lol


----------



## Naruto (Dec 18, 2013)

Kumagawa Misogi said:


> wish everyone stated their regions/game language when posting their codes... lol



I had no idea that mattered 

I bought mine in the UK but I don't think there's a difference as long as it's European.

Also to anyone who's added me that I haven't yet added: I will get to you just as soon as get back online. I haven't used my 3DS for a while and I'm currently playing Bravely Default.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

also if you added me
let me know
because im pretty bad with the finding out who added me thing


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 19, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I had no idea that mattered
> 
> I bought mine in the UK but I don't think there's a difference as long as it's European.
> 
> Also to anyone who's added me that I haven't yet added: I will get to you just as soon as get back online. I haven't used my 3DS for a while and I'm currently playing Bravely Default.



well it matters if you want to get shinies more easily, usind the Masuda Method of hatching eggs with different region pokemon parents

which is what I'm aiming for to make a special team, but I need one foreign Farfetch'd with a language tag

trust me, the GTS is a nightmare for a request like this, all I get is lots and lots of the Farfetch'd named Quacklin' that you get in the game or wild ones that don't satisfy my need of Individual values, and I keep sending good pokemon in vain

I was going to trade my lvl 66 malamar just for a chance, someone stopped me before i got scammed though, because there's such a high risk of it happening...


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

how do u get scammed in trades?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I had no idea that mattered
> 
> I bought mine in the UK but I don't think there's a difference as long as it's European.
> 
> Also to anyone who's added me that I haven't yet added: I will get to you just as soon as get back online. I haven't used my 3DS for a while and* I'm currently playing Bravely Default.*


Lucky.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

3ds
home of the jrpg

because


----------



## Blunt (Dec 19, 2013)

I dun wanna wait 2 more months for Bravely Default.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

ITS OKAY
ILL HOLD YOU
*holds blunty*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 19, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> how do u get scammed in trades?



the people in the GTS claim it's got the IVs but when you get it it doesn't

easy like that, and you can't check beforehand


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 19, 2013)

Kumagawa Misogi said:


> the people in the GTS claim it's got the IVs but when you get it it doesn't
> 
> easy like that, and you can't check beforehand



Oh         :/


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 20, 2013)

Whoever added me please PM or VM me so I'd know to add you back! Thanks


----------



## Utopia Realm (Dec 20, 2013)

Looking for dragon, poison, dark, grass safaris. Please help me gaiz.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2013)

Why are some names in the opening post blue?

Well, I've added everyone new (of which only person had added me ).


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 21, 2013)

Title should probably emit the shinyvalue thing.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 21, 2013)

They had Instacheck installed and could check other people's values. Not needed now, so they've been taken out. And, seeing as you changed the title (I actually forgot to ask...) the little blurb at the bottom doesn't really matter.


----------



## Lasker (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello, I'm looking for any Pok?mon with fresh Pok?rus.
I can give some French 4*31IV Horsea,Litwick,Joltik,Kangashkhan or Shroomish for it.
Also looking for an Inkay/Malamar with 2 or 3 31IV.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 21, 2013)

Can you add my code to the OP

And don't use my current name.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 21, 2013)

hmmmm
well i suck at bredding because i spend 30 a week at work and 30 hours at school
i bought x the day it came out and just beat the e4 a week or two ago 
my free time is limited

however i have access to soem nice friend safari pokes

heracross braixen larvesta manetric 

i think i mgiht have to go back to b2 to pick up some legends D:


----------



## Deleted member 237067 (Dec 21, 2013)

Add mine to the list too:

0232-8874-7747


----------



## Sunrider (Dec 21, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Why are some names in the opening post blue?
> 
> Well, I've added everyone new (of which only person had added me ).


I added you!


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 21, 2013)

MEGAKikerson said:


> Can you add my code to the OP
> 
> And don't use my current name.



What's your FC?



Riley Escobar said:


> Add mine to the list too:
> 
> 0232-8874-7747



Added.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 21, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Why are some names in the opening post blue?
> 
> Well, I've added everyone new (of which only person had added me ).



I added u......


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 21, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> What's your FC?
> 
> 
> 
> Added.





Obviously, add me by my more serious name as requested. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 22, 2013)

MEGAKikerson said:


> Obviously, add me by my more serious name as requested. Thanks in advance.



You changed your name; I'm not psychic and that is pages back.

Anyway, added.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 22, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> You changed your name; I'm not psychic and that is pages back.
> 
> Anyway, added.



I must be the only one who is prudent enough to deduce that someone that wants his friend code added without stating it in his post probably already posted it 

Thanks though.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 23, 2013)

looking for the Y legend for the X legend. Can also do a trade back type deal, just want to complete the pokedex FC 5086-2257-2021


----------



## Stosta (Dec 23, 2013)

FINALLY

Added everyone from the OP.

Sended a few PM's to the last ppl i saw on here.

me


----------



## Aeon (Dec 25, 2013)

If anyone wants to add me.

FC: 4957-2837-7608


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 25, 2013)

Aeon said:


> If anyone wants to add me.
> 
> FC: 4957-2837-7608



Added. **


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 25, 2013)

Aeon said:


> If anyone wants to add me.
> 
> FC: 4957-2837-7608



add you FC 5086 2257 2021


----------



## Narukage (Dec 26, 2013)

Bushido Brown said:


> looking for the Y legend for the X legend. Can also do a trade back type deal, just want to complete the pokedex FC 5086-2257-2021





BiNexus said:


> I am in need of a Tyrantarite.
> 
> I know they're quite rare, so I'm prepared to offer either my Shiny Bold Tentacool w/ Rapid Spin and max IVs in everything except Attack, or another 5 or 6 IV Pok?mon I've bred, in addition to Battle Maison Item(s).
> 
> It would be really helping me out



I can help you both out, as I dont need Yvetal or my Tyrantarite.


----------



## Stosta (Dec 26, 2013)

Aeon said:


> If anyone wants to add me.
> 
> FC: 4957-2837-7608



Done
My code: 3196-4357-1067


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 26, 2013)

Narukage said:


> I can help you both out, as I dont need Yvetal or my Tyrantarite.



I was able to snag a Tyranitarite (and all the X exclusive Mega Stones I was looking for really) a few days ago. Thanks though!


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 26, 2013)

1006-0079-2957 be my code.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 26, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> 1006-0079-2957 be my code.



add you FC 5086 2257 2021


----------



## Narukage (Dec 26, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> I was able to snag a Tyranitarite (and all the X exclusive Mega Stones I was looking for really) a few days ago. Thanks though!



Don't mention it!


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Dec 26, 2013)

Looking for Iron Fist Chimchar. Have Adamant Totodile with DD, Aqua Jet, and Ice Punch for trade.


----------



## Stosta (Dec 27, 2013)

Pesky Bug said:


> 1006-0079-2957 be my code.




You are added


----------



## Anemone (Dec 28, 2013)

Lasker said:


> Hello, I'm looking for any Pok?mon with fresh Pok?rus.
> I can give some French 4*31IV Horsea,Litwick,Joltik,Kangashkhan or Shroomish for it.
> Also looking for an Inkay/Malamar with 2 or 3 31IV.


I have some pokemon with Pok?rus, I can go catch something and spread it if you wish. Any preference on the pokemon? (Friend code is in the sig.)


----------



## Scizor (Dec 28, 2013)

Does anyone have some shinies they're willing to trade?

I have some shinies I might be willing to trade too.


----------



## Lasker (Dec 29, 2013)

> I have some pokemon with Pok?rus, I can go catch something and spread it if you wish. Any preference on the pokemon? (Friend code is in the sig.)


BiNexus has already traded me one, thanks anyway!


----------



## Ghost (Dec 29, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Does anyone have some shinies they're willing to trade?
> 
> I have some shinies I might be willing to trade too.



shinies for competitive use?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 29, 2013)

saikyou said:


> shinies for competitive use?



Some of the ones I have might be viable, but if it's possible I would like shinies with good or at least decent natures.

Maybe some shinies that someone owns that he/she doesn't care for?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a shiny ferrothorn that I caught in the friend safari.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 30, 2013)

Platinum said:


> I have a shiny ferrothorn that I caught in the friend safari.



I doubt I have anything that matches that. 
I have a shiny Skrelp and a shiny Relicanth up for trade.


----------



## Kazu (Dec 30, 2013)

Anyone have normal types? I want some dittos to breed 
2938-7527-5657


----------



## Stosta (Dec 31, 2013)

Riley Escobar (0232-8874-7747) has ditto's you can ask him.

I have dark, but i added you ^^.

My code: 3196-4357-1067


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 31, 2013)

Kazuakisama said:


> Anyone have normal types? I want some dittos to breed
> 2938-7527-5657


Dittos on hand or in Safari? Cause I don't have any and I got no clue what my Safari is. Either way, I've added you.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 31, 2013)

does anyone here have a rattata and a vivillon that wasn't caught in America or Japan


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 1, 2014)

4296-3081-2075


----------



## Scizor (Jan 2, 2014)

Does anyone have a Poliwag/Poliwhirl/Politoed with their hidden ability (preferably with decent IVs) up for trade?


----------



## Stosta (Jan 2, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> 4296-3081-2075



Done.
3196-4357-1067


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 2, 2014)

Who has Joltik or Larvesta in their Safari?


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm willing to trade a lv 50 Xerneas for a lv 15 Genesect, anyone interested?


----------



## Sekaryu (Jan 5, 2014)

I gots a Shiny Eevee with 5 IVs I'm willing to trade for some cool stuffs


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 5, 2014)

Sekaryu said:


> I gots a Shiny Eevee with 5 IVs I'm willing to trade for some cool stuffs



Nature? Is it able to be nicknamed? What ability does it have? And finally, what IV is it missing?


----------



## Bonly (Jan 5, 2014)

Does anyone have a Tepig or a Snivy they'd be willing to trade?


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm looking for a 6IV Good Nature Arceus


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 6, 2014)

Pesky Bug said:


> 1006-0079-2957 be my code.





Kazuakisama said:


> Anyone have normal types? I want some dittos to breed
> 2938-7527-5657





Drunkenwhale said:


> 4296-3081-2075



Added to the OP.



Swarmy said:


> Who has Joltik or Larvesta in their Safari?



Not the thread Swarmy 

--------

I've also added my *new* FC to the OP. I'll still be using the old one from time to time, so you don't necessarily have to add me all over again. If you do choose to add me on the new one, please let me know.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Jan 10, 2014)

Bonly said:


> Does anyone have a Tepig or a Snivy they'd be willing to trade?


 I have both if you still need them, I'll be happy to trade either / both in exchange for any of these Gen 1 Pokemon:

Pidgeot, Rattata, Raticate, Nidoqueen, Nidoking, Ninetales, Golbat, Gloom, Paras, Parasect, Venonat, Golduck, Mankey, Bellsprout, Victreebel, Dodrio, Seel, Electrode, Weezing, Goldeen, Seaking, Starmie, Vaporeon, Dragonite


----------



## Stosta (Jan 10, 2014)

Is there a difference with a new FC code?


----------



## Sekaryu (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a perfect 6IV Shiny Noibat that I don't really need if anyone has anything awesome to trade~


----------



## Sekaryu (Jan 11, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Nature? Is it able to be nicknamed? What ability does it have? And finally, what IV is it missing?



It's Timid (Low Attack, High Speed) It is not nicknamed and unable to be, It has Anticipation and it is missing it's Attack IV

It knows Charm, Stored Power, Wish, Yawn


----------



## Scizor (Jan 11, 2014)

Sekaryu said:


> I have a perfect 6IV Shiny Noibat that I don't really need if anyone has anything awesome to trade~





Sekaryu said:


> It's Timid (Low Attack, High Speed) It is not nicknamed and unable to be, It has Anticipation and it is missing it's Attack IV
> 
> It knows Charm, Stored Power, Wish, Yawn



I'm REALLY interested in these, especially the Eevee (too). 

I'd be willing to give nearly anything that you want (that I have of course) for it.


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 11, 2014)

Sekaryu said:


> It's Timid (Low Attack, High Speed) It is not nicknamed and unable to be, It has Anticipation and it is missing it's Attack IV
> 
> It knows Charm, Stored Power, Wish, Yawn



I can trade you your choice of one of these: 

- Shiny Male Bold 5IV Tentacool w/ Clear Body and Rapid Spin nicknamed "Collet" (it can't be changed) 
- Shiny Male Timid 5IV Larvesta w/ Flame Body nicknamed "Helios" (it can't be changed)  
- Shiny Female Modest 6IV Goomy w/ Sap Sipper nicknamed "Reine" (it can't be changed)
- Male Relaxed 5IV Tangela w/ Regenerator and HP Ice
- Male Timid Horsea w/ Sniper and HP Fire (31/even/31/30/31/30)
- Male Bold Bulbasaur w/ Chlorophyll and HP Fire (31/even/31/30/31/30)

All the 5IV ones are missing the IV that the nature lowers.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 11, 2014)

Sekaryu said:


> I gots a Shiny Eevee with 5 IVs I'm willing to trade for some cool stuffs



i got a 6iv timid victini.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 12, 2014)

Sekaryu said:


> It's Timid (Low Attack, High Speed) It is not nicknamed and unable to be, It has Anticipation and it is missing it's Attack IV
> 
> It knows Charm, Stored Power, Wish, Yawn





Scizor said:


> I'm REALLY interested in these, especially the Eevee (too).
> 
> I'd be willing to give nearly anything that you want (that I have of course) for it.



I have one (maybe more, depending on the combination) of the following Pok?mon to offer for the Shiny Eevee:
- 5IV Male Adamant Dratini (missing Sp. Def)  with Extreme Speed + Pok?rus
- 5IV Female Timid Deino (missing Sp. Atk) + Pok?rus
- 4IV Male Brave Honedge (missing Def and Spe) + Pok?rus
- 4IV Male Modest Espurr (missing Attack and Sp. Atk) + Pok?rus
- 4IV Female Adamant Magikarp (missing Def and Sp. Def) + Pok?rus
- 4IV Male Quiet Zubat (missing Sp. Atk and Spe) + Pok?rus
- Shiny Male Relicanth + Pok?rus
- Shiny Female Seaking + Pok?rus
- Shiny Female Skrelp + Pok?rus
(With all the shinies being nicknameable)

I'm also interested in the shiny Noibat, so if I have enough to offer that you like I'd like that one too, but the shiny Eevee has priority for me.


----------



## Isamaru (Jan 14, 2014)

Does anyone have a phampy with stealth rocks and ice shard up for trade? (Doesnt need to have good ivs)


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Jan 14, 2014)

Do any of you bros have a Thick Fat Swinub?


Nevermind. Already got one.


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Jan 14, 2014)

Isamaru said:


> Does anyone have a phampy with stealth rocks and ice shard up for trade? (Doesnt need to have good ivs)



Whoever has one can I have one as well?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 15, 2014)

Sup Everyone
im gunna leave my 3DS with my X version in all day long and connected to the net so you can get a better chance of shinies and hidden abilities and so you can access my 3rd pokemon :33 

4227-1245-1051

magmar charmeleon and ninetales 

message me if u want to be added


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 15, 2014)

k added you BiNexus :33

my offer still stands for the next 20 minutes before i have to leave D;


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Jan 19, 2014)

Who has an Ice friend safari?


----------



## mhasemore (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey, I'm starting a new game and I want these late game pokemon in my team:
1. Female Noibat, holding a metal coat if possible (so stupid that this pokemon is unavailable until the end)
2. Female Scyther
3. Male Aron that knows Iron Head or below level 25
4. If possible, a male scyther that knows bug bite
Since I'm starting a new game, I can offer the starting pokemon in return.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jan 24, 2014)

Pokemon Y. Water Safari with Krabby, Azumarill and Quagsire.

FC - 4356-0811-0082

PM me if you want to be added.


----------



## mhasemore (Jan 27, 2014)

A good idea would be to list whether or not someone's beaten the elite four. Mine's 4141-3621-5535... basically looking for a protean froakie/evolutionary line and a bulletproof chespin/evolutionary line. If I had nine friends who've beaten the elite four, I would have access to these hidden ability starters, as would many others, as long as the friend requests are accepted and they appear online at least once at the same time.


----------



## mhasemore (Jan 27, 2014)

Does anyone have a protean Froakie/evolutionary line and/or a bulletproof chespin/evolutionary line up for trade? My code's 4141-3621-5535.


----------



## mhasemore (Jan 30, 2014)

Now looking for someone with a spare Metal Coat and access to move Relearner so I can get a Scizor with Bullet Punch/Metal Claw to kill those (bleep)ing Fairies. Can offer Adamant Scyther, Gible, Larvitar, Bulletproof Chespin, Timid Noibat and Protean Froakie. Also looking for a Scizorite.


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Jan 30, 2014)

Any of you bros have a Prankster Sableye?


----------



## mhasemore (Jan 31, 2014)

Not a single person has a spare metal coat? You'd think this thread would be more active...


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 31, 2014)

Dr0 M4ST3R said:


> Any of you bros have a Prankster Sableye?



I have one, if you still need it.



mhasemore said:


> Not a single person has a spare metal coat? You'd think this thread would be more active...



Just grabbed one from the Lost Hotel. It's yours if you can come online.


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Jan 31, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I have one, if you still need it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love it.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 1, 2014)

Forgot to post my info 

I have pokemon x and ready to battle whoever.

3DS friend code: 0576-5247-5409


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 2, 2014)

alex payne said:


> Pokemon Y. Water Safari with Krabby, Azumarill and Quagsire.
> 
> FC - 4356-0811-0082
> 
> PM me if you want to be added.





Aladdin said:


> Forgot to post my info
> 
> I have pokemon x and ready to battle whoever.
> 
> 3DS friend code: 0576-5247-5409



Added to the OP.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 2, 2014)

For those wondering, I've got Emolga, Helioptile, & Luxio


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 3, 2014)

my code is 1177 8405 5950

message me if you add me though xP

derp.made a lil mistake there.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 6, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> my code is 1177 8405 5950
> 
> message me if you add me though xP
> 
> derp.made a lil mistake there.



Added to the OP.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

Alright, I need a Xerneas. What will it take for somebody to trade me one?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Alright, I need a Xerneas. What will it take for somebody to trade me one?



What do you got to offer?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

Platinum said:


> What do you got to offer?



Anything from gen 1~5, beyond that I don't know what people are looking for it (outside of Yveltal, which I only have one of and as such, can't trade).

Which is why I asked what would it take


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2014)

The only non event mons I need are Raikou and Entei to complete my dex. Do you happen to have those?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

I do, but I have no access to my 3ds right now. Will you be around in four hours?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah I will be, not doing anything besides watching the olympics today.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm trading Xerneas for a Genesect


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll take both Xerneas. I'm gonna undress and put stuff away then hop on my 3DS.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I'll take both Xerneas. I'm gonna undress and put stuff away then hop on my 3DS.



Ok, what's your name in the game?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

If you've already added me, I should be "Sarah", but my comment balloon says "naruto here" so it oughta be obvious.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> If you've already added me, I should be "Sarah", but my comment balloon says "naruto here" so it oughta be obvious.



Ok I'm getting online!


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

5 minutes, need to use pokebank.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm online! I'll need names (for platinum and swarmy).


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2014)

Well it says I registered you but I don't see you online. 

My name is Jared on the game.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry I had to get back to pokebank, forgot a step


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

Plats, do you want Entei or Raikou?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Plats, do you want Entei or Raikou?



I'll take Entei if you don't mind. Would you mind dex trading me the raikou though? I just want the dex info and i'll be good.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll give you both :3

Get an extra _anything _ready.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm getting errors


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

Van     Bug


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

If anyone else has Yveltal/Xerneas and wants something from Gen 1~5, let me know. I'll take any extras.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

I also have perfect dittos of all natures.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2014)

Successful trade .


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

Many thanks to you guys


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol your Genesect doesn't know techno blast


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Lol your Genesect doesn't know techno blast



Move tutor fixes it.

That was an extra one I grabbed off of the GTS in Black 2, mine is safely in my PC


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Move tutor fixes it.
> 
> That was an extra one I grabbed off of the GTS in Black 2, mine is safely in my PC



Oh ok, this one is not hacked right?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2014)

Catching them all together, true camaraderie .


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Oh ok, this one is not hacked right?



If it is, it's well done because I used pokecheck and everything came out right, including a unique PID.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> If it is, it's well done because I used pokecheck and everything came out right, including a unique PID.



Great! Thanks a lot man 

What are you doing with so many Xerneases anyway?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Great! Thanks a lot man
> 
> What are you doing with so many Xerneases anyway?



I only really needed one but everyone on the GTS wants Xerneas or Yveltal so I imagine it's a good idea to have extras to use as currency.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow that's clever... I checked for Durants for trade out of curiousity the other day and believe me or not most wanted Xerneas or Yveltal


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

You need durant? I released a few recently, but I can breed one for you.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> You need durant? I released a few recently, but I can breed one for you.



Nah no need  I want to learn to breed my own pokemon finally, I haven't done it so far


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> Nah no need  I want to learn to breed my own pokemon finally, I haven't done it so far



Having Adamant/Modest/Hasty/Jolly/Timid Dittos is a good place to start.

I'm tired now but I should probably try to get extra perfect dittos to give away.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Having Adamant/Modest/Hasty/Jolly/Timid Dittos is a good place to start.
> 
> I'm tired now but I should probably try to get extra perfect dittos to give away.



I still need to find if I have a friend safari with Dittos  I have nothing valuable to trade for one anyway since I'm halfway through the game. I got the Xerneas from a friend since he knows it's the only way for me to get a Genesect


----------



## Naruto (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm not asking for anything, I just need to get more of them.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok, good luck


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 7, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Having Adamant/Modest/Hasty/Jolly/Timid Dittos is a good place to start.
> 
> I'm tired now but I should probably try to get extra perfect dittos to give away.



I'll take a Modest Ditto off yer hands. I can offer a flawlessly bred HP Fire Greninja; I can even nickname it Naruto. 



Swarmy said:


> I still need to find if I have a friend safari with Dittos  I have nothing valuable to trade for one anyway since I'm halfway through the game. I got the Xerneas from a friend since he knows it's the only way for me to get a Genesect



You won't _need_ a Safari with Ditto if you have a 6IV DItto


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I'll take a Modest Ditto of yer hands. I can offer a flawlessly bred HP Fire Greninja; I can even nickname it Naruto.



I'll take it (nickname not required)!

Just let me get a hold of more dittos, I'll get it done by the end of the day


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 8, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I'll take it (nickname not required)!
> 
> Just let me get a hold of more dittos, I'll get it done by the end of the day



Sounds good. I'm going to sleep now, I'll message you when I'm able to trade later.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm ready to trade whenever. Got some dittos, not many though.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 8, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I'm ready to trade whenever. Got some dittos, not many though.



Ok, the name's Oblivion. I'll send a request in a bit. Do you have an Impish one by any chance? If not, then Hasty, Naive, Naughty, Modest, Adamant would also be good. (in order from most to least)

Edit: Thanks! Make sure to check it out, just in case (I have a few different ones). Go to the guy in Anistair (house in the bottom right hand corner) for the HP and Kiloude for the IVs.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

Dude, this is a 3IV Greninja, I gave you a 6IV modest Ditto :/


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

If you have a 5IV protean timid/modest in the froakie family, I'd appreciate it. Obviously the stat I don't care about is atk.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 8, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Dude, this is a 3IV Greninja, I gave you a 6IV modest Ditto :/



Its spread is 31/x(even)/31/30(SpA)/31/30(Spe) 

Attack (X) is irrelevant, but must be an even number, SpA and Spe must be even as well, so they are both 30 IVs, rather than 31. I thought you knew.  

To verify, go to the battle institute in Lumiose, enter into a test battle and match up its base stats of those with Serebii . They should be missing 1 point in SpA and Spe.

Also, here's a HP chart.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Its spread is 31/x(even)/31/30(SpA)/31/30(Spe)
> 
> Attack (X) is irrelevant, but must be an even number, SpA and Spe must be even as well, so they are both 30 IVs, rather than 31. I thought you knew.
> 
> To verify, go to the battle institute in Lumiose, enter into a test battle and match up its base stats of those with Serebii . They should be missing 1 point in SpA and Spe.



Just enough for HP fire eh? Alright I'll check just to be sure.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 8, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Just enough for HP fire eh? Alright I'll check just to be sure.



Oh yeah, and it's EV spread is 252 SpA/ 252 Spe and 4 SpD

There's also this IV calculator


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

I figured the EV spread and already used that calculator. My bad, thanks for the awesome poke and enjoy your Ditto.

If you have any other well bred new pokes, I also have an extra Adamant 6IV Ditto


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 8, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I figured the EV spread and already used that calculator. My bad, thanks for the awesome poke and enjoy your Ditto.
> 
> If you have any other well bred new pokes, I also have an extra Adamant 6IV Ditto



No worries, yeah I bet it was a bit confusing when it only showed 3 max IVs 

Well, I have the highest possible spreads for HP Fire Bulbasaur (Bold/Chlorophyll) and Horsea (Timid/Sniper), as well as HP Ice Tangela, Rotom and Aegislash (I have 2 shinies with nicknames that can't be changed, but I could breed a regular one with HP Ice). Seeing as you can get those from Gen 5 other than Aegislash I'm not sure if you'd want them?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah Aegislash is the only one I'm even remotely interested in but I've no pressing need there.

I can just give the adamant ditto away and you can help me out when the opportunity presents itself. I REALLY need to get more dittos of all the relevant natures, but I have an extra adamant on me right now.

*@Everyone:*

I have the following pokemon waiting for a new owner:

Larvitar (Shiny)
Squirtle
Gengar (Pokerus)
Torchic (Japanese, Speed Boost)
Celebi
Mew
Mewtwo x 2
Ditto (Japanese, Imposter)
Ditto
Goodra (Modest)
Greninja
Charizard
Blaziken (Speed Boost)
Alakazam (Modest)

As far as I remember, none of them have particularly good IV spreads, I'm just giving them away for pokedex completion/breeding purposes. I don't want anything, but if you have breeding project extras or just a pokemon I don't yet have from gen 6, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 8, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Yeah Aegislash is the only one I'm even remotely interested in but I've no pressing need there.
> 
> I can just give the adamant ditto away and you can help me out when the opportunity presents itself. I REALLY need to get more dittos of all the relevant natures, but I have an extra adamant on me right now.
> 
> ...



I have a Quiet one with the IV spread 31/31/31/31/31/8
and a Rash one with the IV spread 31/31/31/31/3130  (Mixed Aegislash w/ Autotomize)

Their nicknames are Chevalier and Dieu, respectively, if that matters. I'm not able to clone either atm, but I'll let you know when I can. Tbh, I don't really need an Adamant one, but could you let me know when you get an extra Hasty? I'll hold whichever one you choose for you until then.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

Sure I'll give you a hasty one when I get it, and I don't want any clones. I like my pokemon to be unique, down to their PID.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 8, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Sure I'll give you a hasty one when I get it, and I don't want any clones. I like my pokemon to be unique, down to their PID.



 Then I can't part with my shiny ones then. I could breed you one?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Then I can't part with my shiny ones then. I could breed you one?



Whenever, no rush. Thanks for going through that trouble


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 8, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Whenever, no rush. Thanks for going through that trouble



No problem. 

What nature do you want? I can breed either Brave or Quiet HP Ice ones, but the Speed IV will be a random even number. If you want it to have 30 IV in Speed it can only be Rash and it'll probably take a lot longer.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

I've no clue what I'm going to do with Aegislash in competitive, which is why perhaps you shouldn't bother breeding it just yet.

If you have suggestions, though, I trust your judgement.


----------



## Anemone (Feb 8, 2014)

Can we trade items in this thread too?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 8, 2014)

Does anyone have a Genesect and/or a raikou with a competetively good nature and at least decent IVs (and not cloned or hacked) up for trade?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

Anemone said:


> Can we trade items in this thread too?



Don't see why not.



Scizor said:


> Does anyone have a Genesect and/or a raikou with a competetively good nature and at least decent IVs (and not cloned or hacked) up for trade?



Can probably get you both but not tonight.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 8, 2014)

Naruto do you have any other dittos ? 

I don't know what you want, but I have a lot of things and some breeding leftovers.


----------



## Anemone (Feb 8, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Don't see why not.


Alright thanks. Just thought I'd check to make sure.

Anyway, I am in need of a dawn stone. I have a dusk stone to trade for it or a few extra megastones, like torchic's or mewtwo's y.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Naruto do you have any other dittos ?
> 
> I don't know what you want, but I have a lot of things and some breeding leftovers.



I have to get more dittos actually, the only extra I have atm is adamant


----------



## Platinum (Feb 8, 2014)

Whenever you do, tell me some things you want and i'll see if I can oblige.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 8, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Whenever you do, tell me some things you want and i'll see if I can oblige.



I can't think of anything I want, honestly. I might just give them away and then later if I need anything and you don't mind helping me out, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 8, 2014)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 8, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Can probably get you both but not tonight.



Awesome! That'd be great.



Platinum said:


> Whenever you do, tell me some things you want and i'll see if I can oblige.





Naruto said:


> I can't think of anything I want, honestly. I might just give them away and then later if I need anything and you don't mind helping me out, I'd appreciate it.



Sounds good to me, too =)


----------



## Naruto (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, I'm interested in perfect IV gen 6 pokemon, no single poke in particular at the moment, so whatever you can breed for me would be great.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 9, 2014)

Does anyone here have an Eevee with hyper voice or a dratini with extremespeed :33?


----------



## Anemone (Feb 9, 2014)

Anemone said:


> Anyway, I am in need of a dawn stone. I have a dusk stone to trade for it or a few extra megastones, like torchic's or mewtwo's y.


I forgot to mention I also have a Cobalion,  Virizion, and Terrakion that I'd like to trade for some legionaries I don't have like Dialga, Palkia, or Kyogre. I'd also be willing to give up one of the Cobalion,  Virizion, or Terrakion for that dawn stone as well.

Got my dawn stone.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 10, 2014)

So... 

I got a bunch of 4-5 IV speed boost torchics that I don't want. Hit me up in game and i'll give you one for free if you are interested.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 11, 2014)

I need a 5 IV Unburden Hawlucha, can anyone help?


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Feb 12, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I need a 5 IV Unburden Hawlucha, can anyone help?




I gots one. You want it?


----------



## .44 (Feb 13, 2014)

Really want a 5 IV Adamant Clear Body Beldum.

Will trade back 5 IV Adamant Axew / Jolly Shellder / Bold Nincada.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2014)

Dr0 M4ST3R said:


> I gots one. You want it?



Yes!

What do you need?


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Feb 13, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Yes!
> 
> What do you need?



Anything is fine.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2014)

Dr0 M4ST3R said:


> Anything is fine.



I'd like to hook you up with SOMETHING.


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Feb 13, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I'd like to hook you up with SOMETHING.




If you  happen to have an extra Genesect that would be amazing.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2014)

Dr0 M4ST3R said:


> If you  happen to have an extra Genesect that would be amazing.



Genesect it is!

I'll come by tomorrow.


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Feb 14, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Genesect it is!
> 
> I'll come by tomorrow.




FC is 1934-1247-2301. IGN Pedro.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 15, 2014)

Looking for a Reckless member of the Starly line. Will trade you a 4IV Pok?mon for one, or a 5IV Pok?mon if you can get me a female caught in a Premier Ball. IVs don't matter.


*edit:* got what I was looking for.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 16, 2014)

I have the following pokemon to give away:

Meloetta
Arceus
Zekrom
Reshiram
Shaymin
Keldeo
Mewtwo
Celebi
Regigigas
Victini
Heatran
Manaphy
Giratina (shiny)
Palkia (shiny)

I don't want anything for them, just let me know when you want one. If you want to repay me in some way, I'd love a 5-6IV 6th gen pokemon of any species. Otherwise just take em, feels wrong to release these.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2014)

Can I have the Meloetta ? 

I'll whip you up a 5iv mon of your choice in return as you've been pretty generous with me.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Feb 16, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I have the following pokemon to give away:
> 
> Meloetta
> Arceus
> ...



All of them have been traded.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Anemone (Feb 17, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I have the following pokemon to give away:
> 
> Meloetta
> Arceus
> ...



Am I too late? If not I'd love Palkia and/or Keldeo. I'm afraid I don't know much about IVs though so I don't know if I have a 5-6IV anything to give in return though.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2014)

Anemone said:


> Am I too late? If not I'd love Palkia and/or Keldeo. I'm afraid I don't know much about IVs though so I don't know if I have a 5-6IV anything to give in return though.



Unfortunately I dumped everything on some lucky passerby, but I'll try to get you Palkia and Keldeo later 

Mental notes have been taken.



Platinum said:


> Can I have the Meloetta ?
> 
> I'll whip you up a 5iv mon of your choice in return as you've been pretty generous with me.



I'll get one


----------



## Anemone (Feb 17, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Unfortunately I dumped everything on some lucky passerby, but I'll try to get you Palkia and Keldeo later
> 
> Mental notes have been taken.


Ah, I figured I was probably too late. There is no need for you to go out of your way to get them for me. Thank you though.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 17, 2014)

Anemone said:


> Ah, I figured I was probably too late. There is no need for you to go out of your way to get them for me. Thank you though.



I don't mind at all, though.

Are you specifically interested in the shiny versions or will anything do? What about IV/Nature/Ability/Movepool? If you don't care I'll grab one off the GTS and just hand it to you, otherwise I could pokegen a legal competitive poke easily.

I also have more extra legendaries (again, nothing fancy, just run of the mill catches), since I finished getting my perfect legendary roster yesterday.


----------



## Anemone (Feb 17, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I don't mind at all, though.
> 
> Are you specifically interested in the shiny versions or will anything do? What about IV/Nature/Ability/Movepool? If you don't care I'll grab one off the GTS and just hand it to you, otherwise I could pokegen a legal competitive poke easily.
> 
> I also have more extra legendaries (again, nothing fancy, just run of the mill catches), since I finished getting my perfect legendary roster yesterday.


Anything will do I don't care if it's shiny or not. I'm not really doing any of the competitive stuff, I'm just trying to collect the legendaries that I'm missing. The ones I'm missing are Palkia, Dialga, Keldeo, Darkrai, Kyogre, and Gensect. Since you had 2 of the ones I was missing I'd thought I'd ask was all.  

Thank you for your help with Palkia and Keldeo.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 20, 2014)

I would like a low level male Eevee of Modest nature with the ability adaptability. 

I'll offer a male Eevee of Quiet nature with the ability Adaptability. 

IGN is Kyokkai and FC is 3110-5865-9234


----------



## Island (Feb 20, 2014)

Does anyone have a Ditto with 0 Speed IVs I can have or borrow?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 21, 2014)

Pokemon Y  

IGN Kyokkai 

FC: 3110-5865-9234 

Just beat the game.

Hope you guys still play I will most definitely need help later on with those pesky trade evo's. 

Edit- 

Steel Safari 

Skaromory, Ferroseed, Bronzong.


----------



## Island (Feb 22, 2014)

FC: 3239-3178-0710

I'm not online a lot since my uni's internet doesn't like the 3DS.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 22, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Pokemon Y
> 
> IGN Kyokkai
> 
> ...





Island said:


> FC: 3239-3178-0710
> 
> I'm not online a lot since my uni's internet doesn't like the 3DS.



Added to the OP.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 24, 2014)

Alright. I need Leftovers/Black Sludge/Assault Vest/Choice Scarf, Band, Etc. Basically extra held items in general, regardless of whether or not you can buy them with BP. Name your price, anything I can get on pokebank is yours, and I also have extra Xerneas/Yveltal/Zygarde.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 24, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Alright. I need Leftovers/Black Sludge/Assault Vest/Choice Scarf, Band, Etc. Basically extra held items in general, regardless of whether or not you can buy them with BP. Name your price, anything I can get on pokebank is yours, and I also have extra Xerneas/Yveltal/Zygarde.



I have 2 extra Leftovers. I'm looking for Meloetta and Manaphy. If the Manaphy has max IVs in everything other than attack it would be great.

Black Sludge are pretty easy to get if you have a poison safari and a pokemon with compound eyes. I don't have any extras of the other stuff though.

I also don't need your Ditto anymore, I was able to snag one.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 24, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I have 2 extra Leftovers. I'm looking for Meloetta and Manaphy. If the Manaphy has max IVs in everything other than attack it would be great.
> 
> Black Sludge are pretty easy to get if you have a poison safari and a pokemon with compound eyes. I don't have any extras of the other stuff though.
> 
> I also don't need your Ditto anymore, I was able to snag one.



Manaphy and Meloetta, got it.

Do you NOT want max atk iv or do you just not care?


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 24, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Manaphy and Meloetta, got it.
> 
> Do you NOT want max atk iv or do you just not care?



I don't care too much, but the lower attack iv the better.


----------



## Weather (Feb 24, 2014)

Anybody out there with a HA Good IVs Dratini?

Got Starters like Chimchar, Mudkip, Totodile, Treecko and Piplup.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 24, 2014)

Weather said:


> Anybody out there with a HA Good IVs Dratini?
> 
> Got Starters like Chimchar, Mudkip, Totodile, Treecko and Piplup.



I do have a female Dragonair with max IV's in Atk and Sp.A but the nature is Jolly.


----------



## Weather (Feb 24, 2014)

Does it have it HA?

If so then... I'll take it. What do you want?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 24, 2014)

Weather said:


> Does it have it HA?
> 
> If so then... I'll take it. What do you want?



Ah no my bad I thought it did but I was mixing it up with my Dragonite lol.


----------



## Lasker (Feb 25, 2014)

I have some Marvel Scale Adamant Dratini with 3IV (and some 4IV but with 31IV in Sp A).
Are you still looking for one? 
(It's 8am here I have to go to school, should be back for 5-6pm)

Edit: ok!


----------



## Weather (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry already got it.

Traded it for a Treecko.


----------



## Weather (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello fellas again.

This time looking for a Deino Good IVs BUT this time I need it with one of the following Natures: Adamant, Modest, Timid, Jolly, Hasty or Naive.

Whatever of these is fine. Same Offers: Startes: Totodile, Treecko, Mudkip, Bulbasaur, Charmander, Chimchar, Piplup, Chespin or Fennekin.


----------



## ironherc (Feb 27, 2014)

Just finished the game so now on to the safari ^_^.

FC 2895-7888-7087


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 27, 2014)

fc: 5172-0949-5680

 I need help evolving machomp


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 27, 2014)

Giving away a 4IV Gentle Ditto, missing only HP and Atk.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 27, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Giving away a 4IV Gentle Ditto, missing only HP and Atk.



I totally need that. Yep!


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2014)

I really want to finish my pokedex.  Here's is the list I have... I colored the ones I'm missing.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 1, 2014)

soulnova said:


> I really want to finish my pokedex.  Here's is the list I have... I colored the ones I'm missing.



Hm so you have the baby forms of the starters or did someone just trade them to you for data? 

If so I have every single starter and I can breed you one to keep. 

Also some of those are catachable like Eevee which is simple enough to evolve.


----------



## soulnova (Mar 1, 2014)

I have at least one baby of all the starters I own.


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 1, 2014)

soulnova said:


> I have at least one baby of all the starters I own.



According to the list you have nearly all the starters but there are some where you marked the final evo in yellow but that begs the question of why you don't simply evolve them. 

In any case if I recall you're missing Tepig and I can give you one.


----------



## Shu (Mar 1, 2014)

Looking for a 5 IV Calm wishpass eevee/vaporeon

Willing to take on projects or whatever


----------



## Cipher (Mar 2, 2014)

Since Nintendo is shutting down the GTS in May, I want to get as many pokemon as I can for Soul Silver.  Here's a partial list:

Gligar line
Mantine line
Treeko line
Torchic line
Mudkip line
Sableye
Baltoy line
Anorith line
Turtwig line
Chimchar line
Piplup line
Cranidos line
Shieldon line
Drifloon line
Glameow line
Stunky line
Magnezone
Rhyperior
Magmortar
Leafeon
Glaceon

I can offer most of the Kanto and Johto dex.  I have three Trapinches left over from breeding that have 3-4 perfect IVs each and lots of Bulbasaurs with 1-3 perfect IVs since I'm breeding them right now.  

I also have pokerus that I can give.

I'm more than willing to trade just for the dex info and then trade back immediately.  Remember, this is for the 4th gen pokedex.  PM me if you're interested and we can iron out the details.  My FC is 2364-8976-1694.


----------



## .44 (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking for a Gligar. Ideally 5 IV Impish Poison Heal, but any Poison Heal female would be fine. /vp/ is faster than NF. 

Looking for a Ferroseed 31/31/31/x/31/0 Relaxed. <-At the very least I want a 0 in speed.


----------



## tgre (Mar 3, 2014)

Just finished Y for the first time:

1907 9975 9376

mainly need bud buds for friend safari D:

Gotta start on dat ev training.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone have a 4IV Honedge? Don't care about special attack, the lower the speed the better.


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 6, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Does anyone have a 4IV Honedge? Don't care about special attack, the lower the speed the better.



The lowest speed I've got (and can breed for) is 8. Maybe see if you can find any that are lower, but if not we can trade--and you can also get the Black Sludges if you haven't already.


----------



## Naruto (Mar 7, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> The lowest speed I've got (and can breed for) is 8. Maybe see if you can find any that are lower, but if not we can trade--and you can also get the Black Sludges if you haven't already.



Oh god, yes please! Are you on right now? I'll throw some extra things your way but unfortunately my pokebank trial has expired so there aren't many specific requests I can fill anymore


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 7, 2014)

ironherc said:


> Just finished the game so now on to the safari ^_^.
> 
> FC 2895-7888-7087





Superman said:


> fc: 5172-0949-5680
> 
> I need help evolving machomp





tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Just finished Y for the first time:
> 
> 1907 9975 9376
> 
> ...



Added to the OP.


----------



## mhasemore (Mar 7, 2014)

Anyone available that knows they are a NORMAL type on friend safari? I really want to start collecting dittos with good IVs.
FC: 4141-3621-5535


----------



## tgre (Mar 8, 2014)

Anyone got anything in the Charmander line or the Gligar line?

I'm willing to trade my mons but unfortunately I only recently acquired the game. As a result I've just finished the E4 and entered the Hall of Fame.

Gotta go fast a la sanic

I'm willing to give up my Yveltal for breeding purposes, I can't see a use for it and I'm not big on collecting mons- I just want to build some competitive teams. I'm just getting started out and I want some decent mons to EV train before I can start breeding and helping others myself.

tl;dr need some perfect mons as a jumping off point and also some mons to help me build a decent competitive team.

Will repay you with mons I breed/find along the way


----------



## BiNexus (Mar 8, 2014)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Anyone got anything in the Charmander line or the Gligar line?
> 
> I'm willing to trade my mons but unfortunately I only recently acquired the game. As a result I've just finished the E4 and entered the Hall of Fame.
> 
> ...



I can offer a flawless Timid Charmander, but I don't have any flawless Gligar. I'm not using them, and I've got some more, so you can give me whatever, or if you breed something interesting down the line.


----------



## tgre (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm down for this

a flawless, timid charmander will do wonders for my team

I might try breeding a gligar soon myself if I can't find a decent one

adding your FC nao


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone got an Iron Fist Chimchar? Haven't played in a while, want to make a new team and I need the Chimchar to start things off. Not sure what I have to offer that you could want, but hit me up if you have one


----------



## mhasemore (Mar 11, 2014)

YoungChief said:


> Anyone got an Iron Fist Chimchar? Haven't played in a while, want to make a new team and I need the Chimchar to start things off. Not sure what I have to offer that you could want, but hit me up if you have one



I think I have an Iron Fist Chimchar, but since he's a male it'll be somewhat difficult to breed one for you. If you want me to, let me know.
Also, I'm looking to start collecting Legendaries, but I have virtually no idea how since the GTS virtually always requests another legendary in return.


----------



## Yagami Light (Mar 12, 2014)

3153-5393-0776
Ingame name: squall
looking for a ditto safari..... hmu with your friend code and ill add you


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 15, 2014)

Anyone got an Aggron or any pre-evolved form of it? I'll give you a Charmeleon, Ivysaur, and/or Wartortle.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll give you one for whatever you want to give me.


----------



## YoungChief (Mar 18, 2014)

mhasemore said:


> I think I have an Iron Fist Chimchar, but since he's a male it'll be somewhat difficult to breed one for you. If you want me to, let me know.
> Also, I'm looking to start collecting Legendaries, but I have virtually no idea how since the GTS virtually always requests another legendary in return.



Well, it sounds like you want legendaries, and I'm not really willing to part with mine. Plus you said it would be difficult to breed a chimchar for me, so no thanks man


----------



## GMF (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone here have a Justified Prankster Riolu they can giveaway or a Safari with Riolu in it?


----------



## GMF (Apr 4, 2014)

GMF said:


> Anyone here have a Justified Prankster Riolu they can giveaway or a Safari with Riolu in it?



Just know realizing a big mistake I made  but I'll ask again.


----------



## BiNexus (Apr 4, 2014)

I have a few spares; I should be online later to trade.


----------



## GMF (Apr 4, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> I have a few spares; I should be online later to trade.



Thank You.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 4, 2014)

Anyone have a hidden ability Starly they can give me?


----------



## Lasker (Apr 5, 2014)

^Yes, still looking for one? Shit iv but he knows Double edge.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll breed the IVs myself so any would be fine.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 7, 2014)

Has anyone who added me not PMed or VMed me to add them back?

My FC is 4098 3637 2845  Looking forward to adding more people


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 10, 2014)

Catalyst75: *1461-6352-6971*

NOTE: I have two 3DS, so I might post the other code later.

2nd NOTE: It says I need to have the name of the person I want to friend.  Are the names on the front page the 3DS names?

Second 3DS Friend Code: 5429-7297-9232


----------



## mhasemore (Apr 16, 2014)

Currently looking for hidden abilities in the evolutionary lines of the Gen 2 Starters and Swinub. Can give Rotoms or any starter.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 17, 2014)

FC: 143556079098


----------



## Scizor (Apr 17, 2014)

Does anyone have one (or more) of these Pok?s with good IVs/items up for trade:
- Anticipation Eevee, Timid/Modest nature (female)
- Shiny Timid Eevee (male/female)
Also, I'll offer two shinies (or whatever stuff) for a shiny Timid Anticipantion Eevee.
- Adamant Charmander (male)
- Shiny Timid Charmander (male)
- Charizardite X
- Shiny Adamant Beldum
- Shiny Timid Froakie (male)
- Timid Froakie (female/male)

Also, please no Pok?gen Pok?s: I'd like in-game originated Pok?s please.

I have several good IV Pok?s and several shinies up for trade. I'll go into detail if/when someone makes an offer =)


----------



## Lasker (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for a HA (Scrappy/Rattled) Exploud/Loudred/Whismur (or a Friend Safari with one of them). Does anyone have one to trade?

Edit: nvm, got one!


----------



## mhasemore (Apr 25, 2014)

Does anyone have a Dratini - Dragonite with Extremespeed?
Edit:NVM.


----------



## mhasemore (Apr 26, 2014)

Does anyone have a Tyranitarite up for trade?
Seriously? PAY for it? That's ludicrous.


----------



## mhasemore (Apr 26, 2014)

Anyone willing to trade for data, then trade back: Arceus, Mew, Shaymin, Jirachi? That's the only way for me to get their data.


----------



## mhasemore (Apr 29, 2014)

Okay, anyone got a swinub with endeavor? Any swinub? Those idiots on GTS won't give one when I ask for it.


----------



## Lasker (Apr 30, 2014)

I have some Swinub with Stealth Rock and Icicle crash but not endeavor, do you want one?


----------



## mhasemore (Apr 30, 2014)

No thanks, already got a swinub with both those moves.
I thought endeavor was able to be taught in Gen V? Same as stealth rock? So why is finding a swinub with endeavor next to impossible?


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Apr 30, 2014)

I need someone who might be willing to hold a Blazekinite for me while I restart my game. Willing to give a Tyranitar for the favor (Nothing special about it though, it's a Soul Silver T-Tar). Or a Pokemon that I can easily train within reason.


----------



## mhasemore (May 1, 2014)

@Agent of Chaos:
I would be willing to hold if for you; can you get a Swinub with Endeavor?


----------



## Agent of Chaos (May 1, 2014)

mhasemore said:


> @Agent of Chaos:
> I would be willing to hold if for you; can you get a Swinub with Endeavor?



Yea I have one Swinub, but if you want any specific moves and nature I can try and breed one and then take it to the move tutor to learn the move before transferring it to my Pokemon Y.

The Swinub knows:   Ancient Power, Avalanche, Endeavor, and Odor Sleuth. 

Nature: Adamant        

HP: 12
Att: 6
Def: 6
Sp. Atk: 4
Sp. Def: 5
Speed: 6

Ability: Thick Fat

Edit: Wait I think theirs an error in my game, it doesn't have the blue pentagon, so either way I have to re breed one.
         Actually none of my traded pokemon have it, is this normal?


----------



## GMF (May 2, 2014)

Agent of Chaos said:


> Yea I have one Swinub, but if you want any specific moves and nature I can try and breed one and then take it to the move tutor to learn the move before transferring it to my Pokemon Y.
> 
> The Swinub knows:   Ancient Power, Avalanche, Endeavor, and Odor Sleuth.
> 
> ...



If you sent them through poke-transfer it only means that the pokemon wasn't breed or caught in the Kalos. So it should be normal.


----------



## mhasemore (May 3, 2014)

Does anyone have or is able to get a mudkip with stealth rock and/or a treecko with giga drain?


----------



## Yagami Light (May 3, 2014)

Yagami Light said:


> 3153-5393-0776
> Ingame name: squall
> looking for a ditto safari..... hmu with your friend code and ill add you



Still looking for ditto  safaris


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 7, 2014)

does anyone have a jolly/adamant speed boost torchic, don't care what ivs it has


----------



## GMF (May 8, 2014)

Bushido Brown said:


> does anyone have a jolly/adamant speed boost torchic, don't care what ivs it has



If you haven't already gotten one, I'll help.


----------



## mhasemore (May 9, 2014)

Does anyone have a Mew they'd be willing to trade for a Celebi?


----------



## BiNexus (May 11, 2014)

Does anyone have an Aggronite I'd be able to borrow? It would be really helpful, thanks.


----------



## Yagami Light (May 11, 2014)

Yagami Light said:


> Still looking for ditto  safaris



No longer the case now, i will still add people though
Normal-Aipom-Minccino-Ditto


----------



## mhasemore (May 13, 2014)

Is anyone able to get a Cradily/Lileep with Stealth Rock and Giga drain? I can give a number of Hidden Ability Pokemon, or a lvl 50 Zapdos.


----------



## mhasemore (May 22, 2014)

Anyone willing to trade Event Pokemon for Shinies?


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2014)

Does anyone have a female Adamant Fletchling with the Gale Wings ability with good IVs?

Preferably in a luxury ball, but this isn't a necissity (though I'll up my offer if this criteria is also met).

Also, if anyone has a shiny Male Adamant Fletchling with the Gale Wings ability and at least decent IVs I'll offer even more (possibly even two or more shinies), especially if it's in a luxury ball.


----------



## Deatz (May 26, 2014)

Just beat the game, looking for friends for Friend Safari. 

My Friend Code is: *1306 - 6887 - 4600*


----------



## BiNexus (May 31, 2014)

Does anyone have a 5IV Zoroark with Knock Off?


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 1, 2014)

anyone got a Reckless Mienfoo for trade? :33

edit:thanks for the trade GMF!


----------



## mhasemore (Jun 5, 2014)

Anyone who knows they are a Dragon Friend Safari? It's the only one I don't have.
FC: 4141-3621-5535


----------



## mhasemore (Jun 5, 2014)

Anyone have a contrary snivy?


----------



## Tyger (Jun 23, 2014)

Does anyone have an iron fist chimchar for trade ? Just really care for the ability, ivs or nature isn't important


----------



## Tyger (Jun 23, 2014)

FC: 3754-8452-8813

Always looking to add safaris, though I'm still not sure what kind of safari I have


----------



## mhasemore (Jun 28, 2014)

I've got a Shiny Lax Darkrai and Normal Impish Darkrai on offer, in return for any Mew or Deoxys. FC's on my signature if anyone's interested.


----------



## kippp3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone need Charizardite Y? I'll trade it for Charizardite X


----------



## mhasemore (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone have Dragon or Normal Safaris with Shelgon or Eevee? Still looking for those safaris.


----------



## mhasemore (Jul 14, 2014)

Anyone have Hidden Ability Shelgon or Eevee? Females preferred but not essential.


----------



## TopazReshiram (Jul 17, 2014)

I trade rare items in return for Shiny Pokemon. Send me a message if you add me so I can add you back. 

My FC: 0490 - 6043 - 9001


----------



## mhasemore (Jul 25, 2014)

I have up for trade a Manaphy and Darkrai for Shaymin and Meloetta respectfully.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Jul 30, 2014)

my friend code is 3711-8941-1126. I really need friends for the safari. please help thanks....


----------



## Griever (Aug 1, 2014)

just picked up X recently.

FC: 0061-2006-4128


----------



## Island (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't suppose somebody can get me a Funbro, can they, or at the very least, a Slowpoke/Slowbro that knows Recycle?

I'm going to a convention next weekend, and well...


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a hidden ability charmander lvl 1 with dragon dance outrage dragon rush and flare blitz if anyone wants to trade for it


----------



## Griever (Aug 5, 2014)

Anyone have a Vulpix with Iron tail?.


----------



## mhasemore (Aug 7, 2014)

Current pokemon I'm looking for in Friend Safaris:
Kecleon
Growlithe
Slugma
Ninetales
Mankey
Pancham
Breloom
Quagsire
Poliwhirl
Spearow
Doduo
Swanna
Hawlucha
Oddish
Sunkern
Swadloon
Gogoat
Cascoon
Dugtrio
Camerupt
Palpitoad
Snorunt
Beartic
Combee
Heracross
Vivillon
Dragonair
Sliggoo
Spiritomb
Pawniard
Sneasel
Crawdaunt
Sableye
Forretress
Togepi
Mawile
Yellow Floette


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Aug 11, 2014)

Any of you bros have a Limber Buneary?


----------



## Kurou (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone have a garchomp? ;_________________;


----------



## Island (Aug 12, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Anyone have a garchomp? ;_________________;


What kind of Garchomp?

Also, your sig made me lol pretty hard.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 13, 2014)

Im not looking gor anything in particular as im pretty new to everything.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 13, 2014)

anyone got a Lightning Rod Goldeen? >.>


----------



## Alaude (Aug 16, 2014)

I have a lightningrod seaking I could breed for you if you want.


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 16, 2014)

nice,what would you like in return?


----------



## Alaude (Aug 16, 2014)

Nothing really, just give something. I'll breed it later when I get home.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 16, 2014)

Porygon-Z anyone?


----------



## alekos23 (Aug 16, 2014)

@Alaude would you like an Adamant Mienfoo?  has Knock Off too


----------



## Sauce (Aug 16, 2014)

Looking for Ditto safaris.


----------



## Alaude (Aug 16, 2014)

alekos23 said:


> @Alaude would you like an Adamant Mienfoo?  has Knock Off too



Sure, that's fine.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 16, 2014)

Rurushu said:


> Porygon-Z anyone?



I can breed a 5IV Porygon for you If you want.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 17, 2014)

0318-8996-9388


is muh friend code

I need friends.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone here have a Diancie or an event Heracross they would be willing to trade?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 24, 2014)

saikyou said:


> I can breed a 5IV Porygon for you If you want.



Yes, please.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Aug 25, 2014)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> my friend code is 3711-8941-1126. I really need friends for the safari. please help thanks....



So I added a bunch of people but I guess they have to add you back in order for them to show up on your friend safari. If you guys don't mind, please PM me so that I can be sure to add you on the friend safari please. 
(plus I really need help completing the poked so if ay of you don't mind helping me out that would really be appreciated.)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 27, 2014)

anybody have a machoke they could trade me?

5172-0949-5680


----------



## Alita (Aug 27, 2014)

I know I'm late to the party but my code is 1564 - 3843 - 9409. Add me whenever you guys get the chance.


----------



## Alita (Aug 27, 2014)

My code is 1564 3843 9409. Below is a list of pokemon and/or items I'm looking for. I don't care what level, nature, or ability the pokemon have or are at. 

-Mewtwo's x mega stone
-Charizard's x mega stone
-Tyranitar's mega stone
-Manectric's mega stone
-Houndour or Houndoom
-bulbasaur, ivysaur, or venasaur
-squirtle, warturtle, or blastoise
-mew
-pinsir's mega stone
-aron, lairon, or aggron
-articuno
-moltres
-Raikou
-kyogre

Thanks and if you are willing let me know you code and name.


----------



## Alita (Aug 29, 2014)

I also need blaziken's mega stone and either a speal, sealeo, or walrein with ice body ability. Thanks.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Sep 21, 2014)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> So I added a bunch of people but I guess they have to add you back in order for them to show up on your friend safari. If you guys don't mind, please PM me so that I can be sure to add you on the friend safari please.
> (plus I really need help completing the poked so if ay of you don't mind helping me out that would really be appreciated.)


new DS. my new fc is 1950-9981-7016


----------



## Griever (Sep 25, 2014)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> new DS. my new fc is 1950-9981-7016



FC: 0061 - 2006 - 4128



mhasemore said:


> Current pokemon I'm looking for in Friend
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If you're still looking, i have bug safari with Heracross.


----------



## Griever (Sep 25, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> My code is 1564 3843 9409. Below is a list of pokemon and/or items I'm looking for. I don't care what level, nature, or ability the pokemon have or are at.
> 
> -Mewtwo's x mega stone
> -Charizard's x mega stone
> ...



I can hook you up with a squirtle with Aura sphere and water pulse and a houndour and lairon.


----------



## Alita (Sep 26, 2014)

Griever said:


> I can hook you up with a squirtle with Aura sphere and water pulse and a houndour and lairon.


I already got a houndour/houndoom, aron, and squirtle but thanks anyway. Would you happen to have a squirtle or charmander with it's hidden ability though?


----------



## Griever (Sep 26, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> I already got a houndour/houndoom, aron, and squirtle but thanks anyway. Would you happen to have a squirtle or charmander with it's hidden ability though?



I have a squirtle with Rain dish.

Do you have Electabuzz or Magmar?.


----------



## Alita (Sep 27, 2014)

Griever said:


> I have a squirtle with Rain dish.
> 
> Do you have Electabuzz or Magmar?.


Yeah, I have a electabuzz and a magby which I can make evolve. I can give you either one for the rain dish squirtle. Let me know the days and times your available to trade.


----------



## Griever (Sep 27, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> Yeah, I have a electabuzz and a magby which I can make evolve. I can give you either one for the rain dish squirtle. Let me know the days and times your available to trade.



cool. I'll trade for the Electabuzz. I'm pretty much free all day today 11:00 AM - 3:00 PM MDT  would be best.


----------



## Alita (Sep 27, 2014)

Griever said:


> cool. I'll trade for the Electabuzz. I'm pretty much free all day today 11:00 AM - 3:00 PM MDT  would be best.


Thanks agian for the squirtle.


----------



## Griever (Sep 28, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> Thanks agian for the squirtle.



No problem. Thanks for the Electabuzz.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Oct 1, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> My code is 1564 3843 9409. Below is a list of pokemon and/or items I'm looking for. I don't care what level, nature, or ability the pokemon have or are at.
> 
> -Mewtwo's x mega stone
> -Charizard's x mega stone
> ...



you still want aron?


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks Griever, but now I've gotten my list down to:
Hawlucha (flying)
Sunkern (grass)
Pawniard (dark)
Sableye (dark)
Floette yellow (fairy)
Anyone with these pokemon in their Friend Safari, let me know ASAP!


----------



## Alita (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey guys I have two karrablasts that I need to evolve. Does anyone have two shelmets they can trade and then trade me back both evolved karrablasts? If so let me know when your available to trade. Thanks!



Mattaki Hitokage said:


> you still want aron?



Nah, I already got one but thanks.


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Oct 10, 2014)

Anybody have a Limber Buneary?


----------



## Bonly (Oct 11, 2014)

I need to evolve my Machoke,Rhydon, and Two Clamperls(for Huntail+) to complete the Pokedex so help would be appreciate <3


----------



## Alita (Oct 21, 2014)

Does anyone have a shiny axew, fraxure, or haxorus they would be willing to trade? If so pm me and let me know what you want.


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2014)

Can someone trade me an Aron/Lairon pls????


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh along with a Tyrantarite.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 27, 2014)

Still looking for friend safaris including these pokemon:
Oddish, Petilil (grass)
Pawniard, Sableye (dark)
Floette yellow, Mawile (fairy)


----------



## Alita (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm now also looking for a scatterbug, spewpa, or vivillion with it's hidden ability as well as a croagunk or toxicroak with it's hidden ability.

Also, on my pokemon black 2 game I have a shiny dialga which I am considering trading for a mew, suicune, or raikou with a decent nature if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lasker (Nov 1, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> I'm now also looking for a scatterbug, spewpa, or vivillion with it's hidden ability as well as a croagunk or toxicroak with it's hidden ability.



I have a Vivillion with friend guard and a toxicroak with poison touch. Still looking for them?
Fc: 2552 0326 8880
I can only trade on saturdays or sundays though.


----------



## Alita (Nov 1, 2014)

Lasker said:


> I have a Vivillion with friend guard and a toxicroak with poison touch. Still looking for them?
> Fc: 2552 0326 8880
> I can only trade on saturdays or sundays though.


I sent you a message about it.


----------



## Sauce (Nov 2, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> My code is 1564 3843 9409. Below is a list of pokemon and/or items I'm looking for. I don't care what level, nature, or ability the pokemon have or are at.
> 
> -Mewtwo's x mega stone
> -Charizard's x mega stone
> ...



I'll give you the Charizard X megastone if you have the Y stone to trade.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 2, 2014)

Alita54 said:


> My code is 1564 3843 9409. Below is a list of pokemon and/or items I'm looking for. I don't care what level, nature, or ability the pokemon have or are at.
> 
> -Mewtwo's x mega stone
> -Charizard's x mega stone
> ...



ill be on around the start of the first nfl games. I have most of these stones and some of he pokes.


----------



## mhasemore (Nov 4, 2014)

Down to Sableye (Dark) and Mawile (Fairy) for friend safaris.


----------



## SandyPanda (Nov 4, 2014)

My friend code is: 3969 - 5149 - 6996


----------



## Sauce (Nov 7, 2014)

Anyone have any extra solar power Charmanders?


----------



## God (Nov 8, 2014)

I need to transfer my megas from y to x.

I have mega charizard, tyranitar, garchomp, gyarados, and aerodactyl. I just need someone to act as an intermediary so who wants to help a bro out and give me a friend code


----------



## Bushido Brown (Nov 11, 2014)

I can help you tomorrow if you like


----------



## Dr0 M4ST3R (Nov 14, 2014)

Anybody have a HP Fire Magnemite or a HP Fire Ditto I can borrow?


----------



## Alita (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm now looking for a swanna or ducklett with it's hidden ability. If anyone has one, send me a message with your fc and what you want in return for it as well as your availability.


----------



## Lortastic (Nov 21, 2014)

New 3DSXL FC: 4356-2036-6642

Shoot a VM if you're adding me so I can add you back!


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 23, 2014)

Mine is:

1779 - 2236 - 0152


----------



## The Juice Man (Nov 24, 2014)

Anyone have a spare Chespin, Quilladin, or Chesnaught?

A female would be excellent.

PM me want you want for it.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Nov 30, 2014)

FC is 5155 - 3983 - 2576 :33


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 9, 2014)

Anyone have a an infected pokerus Pokemon? I dont have much of anything in value so IDC what Pokemon its on.
I'm on on Pokemon Y.


----------



## The Wanderer (Dec 10, 2014)

I sent a PM but I'm covering all my bases, just in case.  Juice Man, if you're around I have exactly what you need. PM if you'd like to trade with me.


----------



## SandyPanda (Dec 10, 2014)

Does anyone want a Lv. 34 Snorunt with a Glalitite?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 11, 2014)

Can someone help me evolve my Haunter into a Gengar  ?


----------



## SandyPanda (Dec 11, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Can someone help me evolve my Haunter into a Gengar  ?



I can if you're still need to evolve your Haunter.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you 

my fc: 216577366933


----------



## SandyPanda (Dec 11, 2014)

Mine is 3969-5149-6996


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 11, 2014)

Okay, sending a TR now.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 11, 2014)

Oops, sorry about that . Didn't mean to DC.

EDIT: Why does it keep DCing ?


----------



## SandyPanda (Dec 11, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Oops, sorry about that . Didn't mean to DC.
> 
> EDIT: Why does it keep DCing ?



It's okay, it may have been me, sorry. I can only use my mobile data. I don't have a wifi connection that my 3DS can connect to.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 11, 2014)

Just get it to me when you can. I'll be on for another 6 hours or so .


----------



## SandyPanda (Dec 11, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Just get it to me when you can. I'll be on for another 6 hours or so .



It didn't get back to you? I thought it did. I'm so sorry.   I'll get back online asap.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 11, 2014)

You're my new favorite person ever .

Thanks a lot.


----------



## SandyPanda (Dec 11, 2014)

No problem


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Dec 12, 2014)

Fc 4527-9451-8177


Add me and pm me your FC, looking for any kind of safaris


----------



## Butcher (Dec 12, 2014)

Anyone have a Aggronite they don't use? I got X, and I didn't know it was sitting on Y. I just assumed since X had Aaron, his mega stone was basically confirmed to be there.

I'll give up my Tyranitarite for it, or if you want a Totodile for it it'd take a quick minute to hatch it.


----------



## Grimsley (Dec 13, 2014)

Anyone have any perfect IV'd pokemon they don't want? please give them to me


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm offering a lvl 100 shiny rayquaza if anyone wants to trade


----------



## Island (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a Wishmaker Jirachi if anyone's interested. Make offers and all that.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 31, 2014)

If anyone can give a lucarionite stone that would be great.


----------



## Oceania (Jan 4, 2015)

looking for a goomy if anyone is interested. 

alpha sapphire name is Oceania


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a goomy. Do you have lucarionite or elekid or magby?


----------



## Oceania (Jan 4, 2015)

no I don't sorry.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 5, 2015)

I can send Goomy today, but I'm in UK so time difference makes it difficult.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 5, 2015)

Please send me one of these pokemon if you have it:

Excadrill & Toxicroak are the ones I want the most.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey All! I am missing the pokemon data of Smeargle, Zapdos and Pachurisu. Once I get these three registered I will have the complete pokedex!
If anyone could help me I would be really grateful.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey, I'm looking to trade my Graveler to someone and trade back so I can have a Golem on my team! Anyone up for it?


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 25, 2015)

^^^
I can help if you still need it


----------



## Scizor (Jan 28, 2015)

Does anyone have a Steadfast Scyther up for trade?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 10, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Please send me one of these pokemon if you have it:
> 
> Excadrill & Toxicroak are the ones I want the most.





tari101190 said:


> I have a goomy. Do you have lucarionite or elekid or magby?



I have all of those pokemon. I need Porygon2, Porygon Z, Yveltal, Stunfisk, Hippopotas and Hippowdon. If you have any of those I'll happily trade with you.



Suigetsu said:


> Hey All! I am missing the pokemon data of Smeargle, Zapdos and Pachurisu. Once I get these three registered I will have the complete pokedex!
> If anyone could help me I would be really grateful.



I have a Pachirisu. If you have any of the pokemon that I mentioned above, I'll trade you it.​​


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 11, 2015)

Alright still looking for a Houndour or Houndoom. Will trade a Frogadier, Charmeleon, or shit pokemon if you don't care for it.

My friend code is 1521-5543-5872. One of you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will get mad mod rep by plz helping.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 13, 2015)

FC: 1349 6002 9916

Looking for Ditto and Frogadier safaris.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 14, 2015)

Does anybody have a Ditto with Imposter? Even better if it's shiny.

I'm willing to give up a shiny Gilble that knows Outrage.


----------



## Sauce (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone have a Groudon or Jirachi?

Write on my profile wall with what you want.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Feb 21, 2015)

Island said:


> I have a Wishmaker Jirachi if anyone's interested. Make offers and all that.



shiny rayquaza for your jirachi


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 10, 2015)

If anyone has a Yveltal they can spare.

Just PM me what you want for it.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jun 4, 2015)

New 3DS

1306-8524-2522

Add me plz :3


----------



## Lord Kabuto Yakushi (Jul 28, 2015)

My 3DS friend code is: 2707-2399-8362

I also play Smash Bros as well as Pokemon Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 7, 2015)

I got a new 3ds, so if anyone wants to readd me:

1736-3720-1066


----------



## ? (Sep 4, 2015)

What I want:

Manaphy (w/ badge)
Meloetta (w/ badge)
Genesect (w/ badge)
Celebi (w/ badge)
Victini (w/ badge)
Fancy pattern Vivillon (w/ badge)
Pokeball pattern Vivillon (w/ badge)

What I am willing to trade:

Shiny Espeon
Shiny Umbreon
Shiny Goldeen
Shiny Scizor
Shiny Eevee
Shiny Aegislash
Shiny Greninja
Shiny Porygon-Z
Shiny Milotic
Phione
Any non-event legendary Pokemon
Any non-legendary Pokemon


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 4, 2015)

If only B/W had wifi. I have 2 of those things just chilling that I'm never gonna use :[


----------



## ? (Sep 4, 2015)

Get at least X/Y or OR/AS already. 

Transfer whatever you want to keep to the Pokebank while you still can, cuz you know Nintendo is going to drop any and all support for B/W/B2/W2 eventually.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 4, 2015)

Is it possible for you to transfer to pokemon bank and allow someone else to log in to take them? I don't remember if bank works like that.


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 4, 2015)

I'd have to learn how to Gen properly, but I could definitely do that if I had X/Y or ORAS.

I don't know my Secret ID though, so it probably wouldn't let me transfer them :[


----------



## ? (Sep 4, 2015)

Or give up your cheating ways. 

That is always an option.


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 4, 2015)

But then I wouldn't have a Meloetta or Genesect to potentially trade 

I don't even remember what EVs I put on them. I made like 4 of each. 2 different sets for each. A shiny and non shiny version of each.


----------



## ? (Sep 4, 2015)

None of that matters if you refuse to get current gen games.

.... 

Besides, even if I have to go the cheaty-route for event legendaries, I still wouldn't want them to be shiny or anything else that is obviously fake. I'd have to triple-check anything you wanted to trade.


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 4, 2015)

If it goes through the GTS and Pokebank, then whether it's shiny or not, the game sees it as legit 

But I hardly make legendary Mons shiny. Most of them look pretty awful. Only Zapdos, Mew, Entei, Suicune, Regirock, Latias, Rayquaza, Giratina, Kyurem, and Yvetal are worth making shiny imo.

But the Mew I used I actually didn't make shiny for some reason. And Suicune gets away with being shiny because it's the event Suicune.


----------



## ? (Sep 4, 2015)

It's the principle of the matter. Of getting something you haven't earned. Which is why I bent this "no cheating" rule of mine when it comes to event legendaries only, since those are essentially just handed to you at various times. Still, if I want them I's making myself trade for them. 

 Besides which, it is only a matter of time before Nintendo gets more strict. 

Diancie, Yveltal, Zygarde, Victini, and Mewtwo are ones I think look good shiny but there's no way to get them legitimately.


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh yeah, shiny locking. Another stupid thing Nintendo's done :|

I'm weird with shinies. On every team I gen, only about 1-3 tops are made shiny, and sometimes I stuggle to find one I wanna make shiny. It's because I don't look at it in terms of "It's shiny so it's special" but more like "Does this color scheme even look good?"

I think the only legendaries where I prefer the shiny color is Mew, Rayquaza, and Kyurem. The others on that list I could go either way, and the rest I'd never make or want shiny. But Mew's such a classic that I made it non shiny anyway. I knew I'd be making many more Mew sets 

But yeah, the event ones need to be shiny or else they're not legit.


----------



## ? (Sep 4, 2015)

> "It's shiny so it's special" but more like "Does this color scheme even look good?"



Somewhat the same in that I think the vast majority of shiny pokemon look horrible, though I am all for making pokemon you own even more unique compared to others. From an RP standpoint having something that looks special is invaluable. 

Shiny Rayquaza I am undecided about. On the other hand yay black snake, but the pink makes it look like it's wearing lipstick.


----------



## ? (Sep 4, 2015)

It should be special for you, since even at the best of chances in Gen VI you have a 1/512 chance, and to get that you have to have gotten the Shiny Charm + Masuda Method, or have lots of Friend Zone buddies. 

Otherwise, stuck at mere pleb level 16/65536 chance.


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah nothing made in Pokegen is special, but whether you have Pokegen or not, it's still awesome to run into shit like that in the wild.

Wait, wouldn't that just be 1/4096 chance?


----------



## ? (Sep 4, 2015)

Just 1/4096, he says. 

You've never tried breeding for shinies, have you.


----------



## Jυstin (Sep 4, 2015)

If it's anything Gen 5 and earlier, you may as well not even bother 

Now chain breeding/encountering in Gen 6 I head increases those odds a lot.


----------



## ? (Sep 4, 2015)

It does, but once you mess up you have to start the chain all over again. The annoyance might not make things worth it. Then there's getting random natures and IVs.

At least with the breeding route you have some control over that, even if it might take more time to get.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2015)

I just got Alpha Sapphire and I kinda want to start out with some non shitty pokemon.

Anybody got some neato Pokes I can have? Low level, of course.


----------



## ? (Sep 10, 2015)

I've still got some level one 5IV, HA Dratini I wouldn't mind parting with.


----------



## GMF (Sep 10, 2015)

If you want an Iv breed porygon, I can give one of those.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2015)

omg 

I might take you up on that; I don't want uber powered pokemon since I'm just playing casually while I'm bored at work or at night, but I want to play with some of the rarer or unusual pokemon in the beginning instead of the same shitty stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## GMF (Sep 10, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> omg
> 
> I might take you up on that; I don't want uber powered pokemon since I'm just playing casually while I'm bored at work or at night, but I want to play with some of the rarer or unusual pokemon in the beginning instead of the same shitty stuff.
> 
> Thanks.



I understand that feeling of wanting to use something different. I sent myself both a treecko (I chose Mudkip) and cyndaquil when I started playing.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## GMF (Sep 11, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Thanks.



You're welcome.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2015)

>can't access Porygon's evolution items until after you beat the game


----------



## GMF (Sep 11, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >can't access Porygon's evolution items until after you beat the game



Do you want them right now?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 11, 2015)

GMF said:


> Do you want them right now?


Uhhh

Uhhh

I think I would.  Damn, son, you're a lifesaver.


----------



## GMF (Sep 11, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Uhhh
> 
> Uhhh
> 
> I think I would.  Damn, son, you're a lifesaver.



Very well, give me a moment.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey so I I know I just ask for stuff but anybody have a low level Kabuto they don't want? 

Tryna relive my childhood and replacing my shitty starter.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 13, 2015)

Anyone got a spare Palkia?


----------



## GMF (Sep 13, 2015)

^ No spares. Sorry.  



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hey so I I know I just ask for stuff but anybody have a low level Kabuto they don't want?
> 
> Tryna relive my childhood and replacing my shitty starter.



I have one I think. Are you still here?  Im going to sleep soon.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 13, 2015)

There's quite a few I'm missing from Sinnoh:


- Uxie
- Azelf
- Dialga
- Palkia*
- Giratina
- Regigas
- Manaphy*

- Shaymin*
- Arceus*

* Are ones I can't get on my own


----------



## GMF (Sep 13, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> There's quite a few I'm missing from Sinnoh:
> 
> - Cherubi/Cherrim*
> - Uxie
> ...



I could get Cherubi and Darkrai (since I think I have 2). 

You want them now or later?


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 13, 2015)

Sure! I only have fodder Wurmples though :/

By sure I mean now


----------



## GMF (Sep 13, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> Sure! I only have fodder Wurmples though :/
> 
> By sure I mean now



Very well.  

One minute.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 13, 2015)

ありがとう～               


<3


----------



## GMF (Sep 13, 2015)

Lortastic said:


> ありがとう～
> 
> 
> <3



You're welcome.


----------



## ? (Sep 14, 2015)

So close to 100% completion.  

Just have Manaphy, Meloetta, and Genesect left.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

I just saw this thread, so I'll try my luck. 

Is anyone here willing to trade any of those?

Volcanion
Genesect
Meloetta
Keldeo
Shaymin
Celebi
Jirachi
Mew


----------



## GMF (Sep 18, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I just saw this thread, so I'll try my luck.
> 
> Is anyone here willing to trade any of those?
> 
> ...



I can give you a Jirachi. 

Edit: Also I dont think volcanion is here yet.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

Awesome! 

What do you want for it?
Hopefully I have something Xd

Here is my Friend Code: 1135-0475-5252


----------



## GMF (Sep 18, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Awesome!
> 
> What do you want for it?
> Hopefully I have something Xd
> ...



It doesn't really matter for this. I have an extra Jirachi thats pretty much the same so anythings fine really. 

My 3ds fc is in my sig. Trainer name is Aaron.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

Great!

I have added you. Can we do the trade now?

my IGN is dah


----------



## GMF (Sep 18, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Great!
> 
> I have added you. Can we do the trade now?
> 
> my IGN is dah



Sorry. x____x Need to leave for at least 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

That's ok. 

should I expect you after that time?


----------



## GMF (Sep 18, 2015)

Hussain said:


> That's ok.
> 
> should I expect you after that time?



Nvm, coming online now.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol, alright then! That's even better


----------



## GMF (Sep 18, 2015)

Hey, are you ready? 

Sent a few trade requezts.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

I am ready now.

Sorry, I got involved in a battle -__-


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

btw, there is not "figure" (so to speak) appears in my system for you...


----------



## GMF (Sep 18, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I am ready now.
> 
> Sorry, I got involved in a battle -__-



Can you send me a trade request? It doesnt seem like you're getting mine.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

I can't see you tho ,____,

maybe I added a wrong number? Give me few moments to see
what's going on...


----------



## GMF (Sep 18, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I can't see you tho ,____,
> 
> maybe I added a wrong number? Give me few moments to see
> what's going on...



It might have been me since I could  see you. I turned it off and came back.
Oh wait. Nvm.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

I turned my system off, and and then turn it on and got that you're finally been fully registered. 

anyway, thanks a lot for Jirachi man!
I really appreciated it. I got tired from wonder trade trying to get one. lol

I can't rep now, but I'll give you a rep later.


----------



## GMF (Sep 18, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I turned my system off, and and then turn it on and got that you're finally been fully registered.
> 
> anyway, thanks a lot for Jirachi man!
> I really appreciated it. I got tired from wonder trade trying to get one. lol
> ...



You're Welcome.  

Also you can't get one off the gts or wondertrade unless someone hacked off the ribbon it has just to let you know.


----------



## ? (Sep 18, 2015)

I can give you a Mew if you don't mind hacked mons.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

? said:


> I can give you a Mew if you don't mind hacked mons.



I don't mind anything. 
and what do you want for it?

Can you give me your FC?

I am only missing 3 pokemons to complete the Pokedex. Mew is one of them. :/


----------



## ? (Sep 18, 2015)

IGN: Lark
FC: 2981-8939-8845


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok.

Do you want something specific for it, or anything is ok?


----------



## ? (Sep 18, 2015)

Anything is ok. 

All I am missing is special event stuff anyways.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

> All I am missing is special event stuff anyways.


Like what? 

----
I am online now.


----------



## ? (Sep 18, 2015)

Uh, too many to list. 

What do you have?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

I have Hoopa if that count.


----------



## ? (Sep 18, 2015)

Is it a Hoopa from powersave?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

Don't know. I got it from Wonder trade.


----------



## ? (Sep 18, 2015)

Ah, no thank you, then.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 18, 2015)

No, thank YOU. I wanted Mew since like forever. lol


----------



## ? (Sep 18, 2015)

It's even shiny. 

And no problem.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 19, 2015)

I want a blue Mew


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Sep 22, 2015)

i have a shiny dunsparce shiny scizor shiny charizard shiny rayquaza shiny mudkip shiny marshtomp shiny reshiram and an extra virizion. I also have a shiny mewtwo but im sure if i want to trade him. PM me your fc if any of you guys are interested.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Sep 22, 2015)

i also have a shiny deoxys and shiny dragalge


----------



## GMF (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone have a Hidden Ability Croagunk or Toxicroak?


----------



## Trojan (Sep 23, 2015)

Does anyone have spare 

Rhyperior
Electivire
Magmortar

with an outstanding potential? 

----
btw, the guy that changes the pokemon's name is in which city/village? 

(I think I know which one, but just want to make sure )


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Sep 24, 2015)

just got an extra mewtwo btw if anyone wants it


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 24, 2015)

Lookiing for a HA goldeen/seaking. Have 5/6ivs of these po0kes: Jolly Riolu, Timid Fennekin, Impish Growlithe (Intimidate) w/ Monring Sun, Timid Contrary Snivy in my boxes.

FC: 1332 7830 9708


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 1, 2015)

can anyone give me garchomps and lucarios megastones on OR/AS


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Oct 2, 2015)

Bushido Brown said:


> can anyone give me garchomps and lucarios megastones on OR/AS



i can. what you want for them?


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 2, 2015)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> i can. what you want for them?



ill be on for a few hours so whenever


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Oct 8, 2015)

Bushido Brown said:


> ill be on for a few hours so whenever



send me your friend code bro! i have a few extra legendaries and some shinys.


----------



## ? (Oct 8, 2015)

Alright, so, I need a favor. 

I'm wondering if somebody could visit my Friend Safari in X/Y and catch one each of the three pokemon assigned to me and trade them. In exchange I can do the same for you.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 10, 2015)

? said:


> Alright, so, I need a favor.
> 
> I'm wondering if somebody could visit my Friend Safari in X/Y and catch one each of the three pokemon assigned to me and trade them. In exchange I can do the same for you.



What 3 pokemon? 

and tell me how to use Friend Safari (I have never done it before, but I heard about it)
and I'll try to do it for you. 

Does it have to be from X/Y or is it ok also from OR/AP? 

(It's ok either way, I have all 4 games, but just want to make sure)


----------



## GMF (Oct 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> What 3 pokemon?
> 
> and tell me how to use Friend Safari (I have never done it before, but I heard about it)
> and I'll try to do it for you.
> ...





Btw, it has to be in X and Y since Friend Safari doesn't exist in Or/As.


----------



## ? (Oct 10, 2015)

It is nothing to get too excited about, since it is basically just revisting the same square area of grass. Each friend you have is assigned a nature and three pokemon that can be found in their Safari. You can't capture the pokemon from your own Safari. 

And these pokemon are a little bit special in that if you have defeated the Elite Four and such, they are likely to have their HA. Also they tend to possess better IVs than other wild-caught pokemon.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Oct 27, 2015)

looking for shiny froakie


----------



## ? (Oct 31, 2015)

I have a shiny Mewtwo with shit IVs up for trade. Just hit me up with your best offer if you are interested.


----------



## Alita (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey you guys I have 6 pokes on my alpha sapphire game I need to evolve. Would anyone mind helping me evolve them by trading with me then trading back so I can evolve all of them? If so can you send me a pm with your friend code and when you are available? I'll give mine too. Thanks.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 17, 2016)

? said:


> I have a shiny Mewtwo with shit IVs up for trade. Just hit me up with your best offer if you are interested.



I might be interested. Can you nickname it?


----------



## mhasemore (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm looking for Hidden Ability Starters, any one got any? Looking for Damp Mudkip in particular. I may be able to breed another HA pokemon provided I have it stored somewhere.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Feb 20, 2016)

does anyone have a sheer force Feraligatr and a Contrary Serperior


----------



## Trojan (Mar 19, 2016)

does anyone have Aromatisse with its hidden ability?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm working on one of them new-fangled living pokedexes and require one or more of those pokemon. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



385: Jirachi
491: Darkrai
493: Arceus
494: Victini
647: Keldeo
648: Meloetta
649: Genesect




In exchange I can offer you my heart-felt gratitude, which honestly should be enough given how amazing I am.  

I've also got several pokemon I can breed for hidden abilities


*Spoiler*: __ 



032 Nidoran Hustle
035 	Clefairy  Friend Guard
069 	Bellsprout  Gluttony
101 	Electrode  	Aftermath
113 	Chansey  Healer
131 	Lapras Hydration
133 	Eevee  Anticipation
257 	Blaziken  Speed Boost
263 	Zigzagoon  Quick Feet
405 	Luxray Guts
442 	Spiritomb  Infiltrator
497 	Serperior Contrary
572 	Minccino  Skill Link
585 	Deerling  Serene Grace
628 	Braviary  Defiant
651 	Quilladin  Bulletproof
658 	Greninja Protean
663 	Talonflame  Gale Wings


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 21, 2016)

On GTS, when someone say... has a Froakie up with the comment "5IVS" and is looking for a Mew do they also want a 5IV in return or is it more to balance out the trade?


----------



## Extravlad (Mar 21, 2016)

How are 5 IVs Pokemons still worth anything? It take 20 minutes to make with a 6 IVs Ditto.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 5, 2016)

Has anyone got an Iron Fist Chimchar they'd be willing to part with in exchange for one of these pokemon? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



032 Nidoran Hustle
035 Clefairy Friend Guard
069 Bellsprout Gluttony
101 Electrode Aftermath
113 Chansey Healer
131 Lapras Hydration
133 Eevee Anticipation
257 Blaziken Speed Boost
263 Zigzagoon Quick Feet
405 Luxray Guts
442 Spiritomb Infiltrator
497 Serperior Contrary
572 Minccino Skill Link
585 Deerling Serene Grace
628 Braviary Defiant
651 Quilladin Bulletproof
658 Greninja Protean
663 Talonflame Gale Wings
Slowpoke Regenerator
Vulpix Drought
Sableye Prankster
Poliwag Swift Swim
Ditto Imposter


----------



## ? (Jul 25, 2016)

Does anyone happen to have an unhacked Volcanion? I will trade a shiny Diancie for it.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2016)

ayo

who wanna give me a lvl 1 kabuto and possibly other goodies?


----------



## kluang (Sep 4, 2016)

I need to evolve my haunter. any help?


----------



## kluang (Sep 4, 2016)

kluang

5129-5116-4445


----------



## The Juice Man (Sep 20, 2016)

Does anyone have a spare Hoopa?

I haven't eaten at a McDonald's in years so I missed last years event.

Feel free to message me.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Nov 20, 2016)

Makeoutparadise
1478-4579-5572


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 20, 2016)

Mine is 

1178-1460-3599


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 20, 2016)

1418-6705-6886
Musubi


----------



## Stunna (Dec 5, 2016)

Tyler Too

5215 - 4371 - 2429


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 14, 2016)

Brock 

1908-3142-6453


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 22, 2017)

Anyone have a Toxapex with Regenerator? Things I have are a lot of Mythical Pokemon and *some* Shinies.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 27, 2017)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Anyone have a Toxapex with Regenerator? Things I have are a lot of Mythical Pokemon and *some* Shinies.



Hi! Are you still looking for the HA toxapex? I can breed you a mareanie or evolve it to toxapex before giving it to you.


----------



## God (Mar 27, 2017)

Just need ten minutes of anyone's time to move 2 megastones from y to omega ruby. If anyone's available just let me know, thanks.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 28, 2017)

LF: Mythical Pokemon (i don't care if hacked/cloned)
FT: Any battle tree/royale items, bottle caps, or other pokemon (i'll update to include a list later on which pokemon I have with their hidden abilities)


----------



## Alita (Jun 19, 2017)

I have like a dozen pokemon that only evolve through trade that I need to evolve on my pokemon moon game. Basically I just want to trade my pokemon to get it to evolve then trade the same pokemon back to me so I have them evolved. Anyone willing to help me do this? I'll rep anyone that does and will also assist anyone else who needs to evolve their pokemon. My FC is 1564-3843-9409. I'm available throughout most of this week till Friday for trade. Let me know through pm if your available and at what time. Thanks


----------



## lacey (Oct 25, 2017)

Looking for a *Kanto Cap Pikachu*. I only have an Alolan Hat Pikachu that I can trade for it, unless there's something else you're interested in (I have several of the mythical event Pokemon, for example.)

*Name: *Lacie (Sun), Luna (Moon).
*FC:* 2681-3929-4976


----------



## JoJo (Nov 4, 2017)

Rolling~Star said:


> Hi! Are you still looking for the HA toxapex? I can breed you a mareanie or evolve it to toxapex before giving it to you.


I want to breed you.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## JoJo (Nov 4, 2017)

Like, just full on mating press you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ? (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm looking for that Play! Pokémon 2016 Mewtwo. Preferably of the not hacked or genn'd variety. Don't care if it is cloned, but I can't do the cloning for you.

In exchange I can offer a code for Aether Silvally.

*EDIT: No longer available. Traded.*


----------



## Darkmatter (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm looking for either of the two:

Marshadow from the Event.

Pangoro w/ Scrappy ability.

I have a Shiny Torchic that I happened to breed, a bunch of Mythicals (excluding certain ones; can't remember which ones ATM), even a spare Shiny Rayquaza from the distribution event.


----------



## Alita (Mar 8, 2018)

I got a extra palkia code card by mistake for pokemon (ultra) sun and (ultra) moon. Gonna post the code here. Whoever wants it is free to take it since I figured it would be waste to just throw it away.

The secret code is A8ZAUQJSKA2QSUF5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Mar 8, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> I got a extra palkia code card by mistake for pokemon (ultra) sun and (ultra) moon. Gonna post the code here. Whoever wants it is free to take it since I figured it would be waste to just throw it away.
> 
> The secret code is A8ZAUQJSKA2QSUF5


Mine.

Thank you.


----------



## Alita (Mar 8, 2018)

That was quick


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 17, 2018)

I need a vcg viable alolan Ninetails, and advice on how to play gardevoir.

Extremely new to this and would also appreciate advice on EV's.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 17, 2018)

@Island


----------



## Island (Mar 17, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> I need a vcg viable alolan Ninetails, and advice on how to play gardevoir.
> 
> Extremely new to this and would also appreciate advice on EV's.


Smogon is a good place to start. See  page, for example.

Unless I'm creating something off-the-wall, I usually see what Smogon has to say about how viable a Pokémon is.

Looking at the link I sent, the build they suggested is fairly straight forward. Snow Warning + Blizzard is a logical choice since Blizzard has 100% accuracy in Hail. Protect and Focus Sash are also logical choices since you can grind down your opponent with Hail while hiding behind Protect. Freeze Dry is a STAB move to fall back on if/when you lose Hail, and therefore, Blizzard no longer has 100% accuracy.

As for EVs, Ninetales-A has similarly logical EVs. It's fast enough that it can outspeed a lot of competitive Pokémon but not all, so it benefits from the extra speed. Naturally, since it's a special attacker, you want to give it EVs in SA.

Garvdevoir is basically the same deal. Look . It has two STAB moves (Psyshock and Moon Blast) and one move to cover its weaknesses (Shadow Ball and HP Fire.) Again, EVs are straight forward. If it's a fast Pokémon, make it faster with Speed EVs. If it's an attacker, give it EVs in Attack or SA.

It can get a lot more complicated than that, obviously, but that's the gist when it comes to choosing moves and EVs. And like I said, Smogon is a good starting point, though you don't want to wholly rely on it, partly because they have their own tiering system that's different from VGC and also because they tend to be group think-y.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 18, 2018)

Does anyone have a timid alolan ninetails or vulpix


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello everyone i have opened a new shop for Pokemon please do check it out if you wish ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 3, 2018)

Anyone willing to dex trade me Celesteela and Stakataka?

If someone has a Relaxed Celeteela they're willing to trade for good I can breed practically anything relevant with whatever egg moves you want and whatever IV spread you want. If it's not an extra layer of absurd I can even throw in most Pokeballs if desired.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2018)

Oh fuck I forgot to ask this, but the Shiny Zygarde event is this month right?
So I have a favor for someone: I can't get access to the Zygarde codes from GameStop because I'm not in the U.S. at the moment, and won't be returning until August.

If anyone were to get me a Shiny Zygarde, I have these for trade:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Swellow
Hippowdon
Nuzleaf
Stunfisk
Magcargo
Celebi
Jirachi
Manaphy
Darkrai
Arceus
Victini
Keldio
Meloetta
Diancie
Hoopa
Xerneas
Yveltal
Rayquaza

List highlighted in yellow is Shiny.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 30, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Oh fuck I forgot to ask this, but the Shiny Zygarde event is this month right?
> So I have a favor for someone: I can't get access to the Zygarde codes from GameStop because I'm not in the U.S. at the moment, and won't be returning until August.
> 
> If anyone were to get me a Shiny Zygarde, I have these for trade:
> ...


I have an extra code  

Do you happen to know where the arceus is from? I'm interested in him, diancie or xerneas


----------



## Alita (Aug 7, 2018)

I got a extra serial code for the kyogre event this month. First come first served.

The code is A852YUPAMMA5TL55


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 14, 2018)

~M~ said:


> I have an extra code
> 
> Do you happen to know where the arceus is from? I'm interested in him, diancie or xerneas




The Arceus came from the 2016 distributions.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 16, 2018)

~M~ said:


> I have an extra code
> 
> Do you happen to know where the arceus is from? I'm interested in him, diancie or xerneas



If you still have a Shiny Zygarde and you're interested in Arceus, then we can arrange when we can trade.
FC is 2079-7640-9214


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> If you still have a Shiny Zygarde and you're interested in Arceus, then we can arrange when we can trade.
> FC is 2079-7640-9214


I have the code itself if you would like to redeem it on your game, or I can redeem it on one of my games for you.


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 17, 2018)

~M~ said:


> I have the code itself if you would like to redeem it on your game, or I can redeem it on one of my games for you.



You can do the latter.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> You can do the latter.


What nature do you want?


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 17, 2018)

~M~ said:


> What nature do you want?



Adamant.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Adamant.


I can trade now when we're both on next


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 18, 2018)

~M~ said:


> I can trade now when we're both on next



Can we do it tomorrow then?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 18, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Can we do it tomorrow then?


Sure


----------



## Darkmatter (Aug 19, 2018)

~M~ said:


> Sure



I'm online, just need your FC. Do you mind an Adamant Arceus? The other Arceus that I have is a Sassy.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 19, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> I'm online, just need your FC. Do you mind an Adamant Arceus? The other Arceus that I have is a Sassy.


Adamant is fine 2767-4148-1912 is my code


----------



## Alita (Sep 3, 2018)

This month you can get a latias/latios serial code at best buy stores in north America for pokemon ultra sun/moon. Unfortunately I don't live near a best buy so if anyone decides to go there could you get a extra serial code for me and send it to me via personal message? I will rep you if you do.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 3, 2018)

I'll probably drop by Wednesday to get codes.

I have other codes as well, if anyone needs them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Sep 13, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> This month you can get a latias/latios serial code at best buy stores in north America for pokemon ultra sun/moon. Unfortunately I don't live near a best buy so if anyone decides to go there could you get a extra serial code for me and send it to me via personal message? I will rep you if you do.



I got my code the other day so this offer is now over.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 17, 2018)

Gonna stop by GS this week.


----------



## Darkmatter (Sep 17, 2018)

I might pick one up too, just out of collection purposes.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 18, 2018)

Went to GS today......... but they haven't received their Poipole code shipment yet. So instead they gave me two more Kyogre/Groudon codes and two Groudon Promo cards TCG haha.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 27, 2018)

Quick! Anyone wants a shiny Zygarde code before it expires today?

Got three up for grabs.

Also got two Shiny Poipole codes from GS today.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Yamato (Oct 19, 2018)

Zeraora and Reshiram/Zekrom codes are available. Getting the latter today maybe.


----------



## Alita (Oct 20, 2018)

Yamato said:


> Zeraora and Reshiram/Zekrom codes are available. Getting the latter today maybe.



If you get them could you send one of each to me through personal message? Will rep ya again if you do.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 22, 2018)

Got the Zeraora and Reshiram/Zekrom codes.
Will PM you the codes now.


Got two Reshiram and Zekrom codes available still


----------



## Yamato (Nov 3, 2018)

Got two Lugia/Ho-oh codes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 7, 2019)

My GF completed the entire National Pokedex with the 807 species. On the Pokebank.
She's crazy.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 7, 2019)

Come to think of it, I haven't touched USUM since last month. 
Excluding Meltan and its evolution, I'm only missing a Marshadow.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 1, 2019)

Restarting Let's Go soonish, will anyone be available to circle trade with me so I can have access to Alakazam and Gengar?


----------



## Rob (Aug 14, 2019)

I know this is the wrong thread to ask, but it's probably the best one up. 

So I stumbled across a YT channel where this guy was doing an Emerald Nuzlocke Challenge. That made me want to replay my old Emerald game (which I did). I now want to replay Platinum and had a question... Can you by Swords Dance twice from the Game Corner? I'm deciding on whether I want a Physical or a Special based Infernape and I definitely want Swords Dance for my Garchomp. If I can only buy one, I'll go with a special Infernape. 

Also, does anyone know how to run emulators here? I wanted to do an Emerald playthrough starting with a level 1 Beldum, but have no idea how. 

Again, hope this is ok here


----------



## Alita (Sep 6, 2019)

So it was announced on serebii's website that from oct 21 to nov 10 gamestop will be giving out serial codes to get either a shinny lunala or solgaleo depending on which alola game you have but it is only obtainable with some kind of phone app. If anyone has or gets an extra code and is willing to give it to me I will rep you in return for it but only for the first two folks that send me one. Thanks.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 30, 2019)

Pokemon Pass


----------



## Yamato (Nov 1, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> So it was announced on serebii's website that from oct 21 to nov 10 gamestop will be giving out serial codes to get either a shinny lunala or solgaleo depending on which alola game you have but it is only obtainable with some kind of phone app. If anyone has or gets an extra code and is willing to give it to me I will rep you in return for it but only for the first two folks that send me one. Thanks.


I got a code. Do you still need it?


----------



## Alita (Nov 2, 2019)

Yamato said:


> I got a code. Do you still need it?



Yep. Send it to me via PM and I will rep you for it thanks.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2019)

Well, I'm dumb for not seeing this sooner...

If anyone's got a spare Leek item they'd be willing to trade, please hit me up/pm me/etc.

Also looking for Darumaka, but that's less important...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2019)

*last relevant posts in early november


okay


----------



## Naruto (Dec 11, 2019)

Yeah, time to unstick this thread. Use the regular pokemon threads, and if activity ever gets unbearable we will make a new pokemon trades thread.


----------

